# 

## roker

Witam,
jak że nie udało mi się znaleźć odpowiedniego wątku to zakładam nowy.

Planuję budowę: Dom w Jabłonkach 3. 

Chciałbym uzyskać informacje ile was kosztowała budowa domu (budowa na śląsku), ale nie całościowo a za 1m2 do stanu deweloperskiego, wiem że stan stanowi nie równie więc postaram się pokrótce opisać o jaki stan mi chodzi.

1. Stan surowy zamknięty: materiał Porotherm, drzwi, okna 3 szybowe, dachówka ceramiczna, na ławach fundamentowych.
2. stan deweloperski: jak wyżej + instalacje wodne, gazowe, elektryczne, ogrzewanie, wylewki, tynki na ścianach, rolety elektryczne w oknach zabudowane. 

wiem, że i tu rozbicie cenowe może być ogromne, ale chcę mieć porównanie na co się szykować (dodam że mam ofertę jednej firmy i chciałbym sprawdzić czy to dużo czy nie, a nie mam porównania).

----------


## Elfir

Stawka GUS - średnia dla Polski to 2,5 tyś/m2 pow. całkowitej.
Dokładniej powie ci tylko ktoś kto ten dom budował.
O tej wersji ne ma na forum tematu, jets o wersji podstawowej:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=jabłonkach

Ale po nowelizacji przepisów koszt budowy podniesie się chociażby o wentylację mechaniczną i spadnie o koszt wykonania wentylacji grawitacyjnej i nawiewników w oknach.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Mnie wyszło  1 000 zł m2 - SSZ, 1 800 zł z=m2 stan developerski.

Wykończeniówka to już inna historia od 500 - 1500 zł za m2

----------


## JarekKRK45

Spróbuj sprawdzić tutaj ,ale to też  będzie mniej więcej  ; http://kb.pl/budowa

----------


## westen

3000/m2 w miare porządnie. Nie warto wg mnie zlecać całej inwestycji firmie wraz z ich materiałami. Weź kupowanie materiałów na siebie- lepiej na tym wyjdziesz

----------


## Kaizen

M2 domu nie kosztuje. Kosztuje m2 ściany, tynku, ławy, wylewki...
Oczywiście można koszt całościowy podzielić przez ilość metrów kwadratowych domu (czy to zabudowy, czy użytkowej, czy całkowitej) - ale będzie to wskaźnik tylko dla tej konkretnej inwestycji. A rozstrzał może być ogromny, bo i domy są różne. To w domu można mieć okna za 12K, albo za 24K, czy razem z połaciowymi za 35K zł. Przy 100m2 domu daje to od 120 do 350 zł/m2 czyli już same okna mogą zrobić ponad 200zł/m2 różnicy. Podobna historia z innymi elementami.

Kupowanie materiału razem z robocizną to przede wszystkim różnica w VAT (8% zamiast 23%). Nawet, jak się naszukasz, poświęcisz dużo czasu to trudno znaleźć ofertę o tyle atrakcyjniejszą, żeby wygrała przy 23% VAT, a do tego jest ryzyko, że to jakiś przekręt. A do tego ma to, przez koszty transportu, zazwyczaj sens tylko przy większych, jednorodnych zamówieniach. Bo paleta cementu, dwie palety bloczków fundamentowych, i 500kg druty fi 12 12m zamówione w różnych składach przez transport będą znacznie droższe, niż wszystko w jednym nawet, gdyby był średnio o 5% droższy.

Reasumując - ideał dla mogących poświecić czas i zachód, to gdy sam kupujesz materiał gdzie zechcesz ale fakturę bierzesz na wykonawcę i on spredaje razem z usługą na 8%. Może i kilka tysięcy na całej budowie zaoszczędzisz tą metodą względem drugiej dla bardziej leniwych (ale jak przeliczysz na godzinę swojego czasu, to pewnie dojdziesz do wniosku, że tanio swój czas sprzedałeś zamiast poświęcić go dzieciom czy doglądaniu wykonawcy).
Druga, IMO nie gorsza, to zdanie się na wykonawcę ale po przyklepaniu zakupu. Żebyś miał stałą kontrolę nad tym, co i kiedy jest kupowane. Pewnie wykonawca będzie się zaopatrywał w ulubionym lokalnym składzie.

Kupowanie na siebie z 23% VAT jest zazwyczaj sporo droższe od drugiej metody, a równie pracochłonne co pierwsza. A kupowanie bez WAD czy po naprawdę okazyjnych cenach prowadzi np. do takich sytuacji
Ale żeby nie było - komin kupiłem sam, z fakturą na 23% i dostawą Jawar izostatyczny wyszedł 1700zł, a wykonawca namawiał na inny albo za 2600 zł (Schiedel nieizostatyczny), albo 3100 (Schiedel izostatyczny) netto w lokalnym składzie budowlanym. Mam nadzieję, że nie będę żałował (komin dojechał, był cały - pytanie tylko jak będzie z użytkowaniem). Pewnie, że są wyjątki od wcześniej opisanych reguł - ale to są wyjątki.

----------


## cactus

> 1. Stan surowy zamknięty: materiał Porotherm, drzwi, okna 3 szybowe, dachówka ceramiczna, na ławach fundamentowych.
> 2. stan deweloperski: jak wyżej + instalacje wodne, gazowe, elektryczne, ogrzewanie, wylewki, tynki na ścianach, rolety elektryczne w oknach zabudowane. 
> 
> wiem, że i tu rozbicie cenowe może być ogromne, ale chcę mieć porównanie na co się szykować (dodam że mam ofertę jednej firmy i chciałbym sprawdzić czy to dużo czy nie, a nie mam porównania).


JAk z taką elewacją jak na wizualizacji to deweloperski jakieś 320-350tyś, same okna bedą drogie.

----------


## Busters

Moim zdaniem deweloperski jest do zrobienia za 2-2,5tys/m2. Chyba, ze bedziesz chcial oderwac sie od polskich realiow jak Kaizen i brac na wszystko faktury z 23% vatu  :big grin:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Reasumując - ideał dla mogących poświecić czas i zachód, to gdy sam kupujesz materiał gdzie zechcesz ale fakturę bierzesz na wykonawcę i on spredaje razem z usługą na 8%. Może i kilka tysięcy na całej budowie zaoszczędzisz tą metodą względem drugiej dla bardziej leniwych (ale jak przeliczysz na godzinę swojego czasu, to pewnie dojdziesz do wniosku, że tanio swój czas sprzedałeś zamiast poświęcić go dzieciom czy doglądaniu wykonawcy).
> Druga, IMO nie gorsza, to zdanie się na wykonawcę ale po przyklepaniu zakupu. Żebyś miał stałą kontrolę nad tym, co i kiedy jest kupowane. Pewnie wykonawca będzie się zaopatrywał w ulubionym lokalnym składzie.


Tyle że tak różowo często nie jest albo takich wykonawców jeszcze nie spotkałem ...

Ci co znam to mogą sami kupować materiały i wtedy biorą WZ-ki i później inwestor jedzie do hurtowni i płaci za towar albo płaci wykonawcy ...
Ale na wszystko jest 23% VAT ...

Żaden nie zgodził się refakturować faktur , bo jak mi powiedziano - że odzyskanie różnicy VAT w US = kontrolą z US a żaden widać z wykonawców i fachowców nie chciał takiej wizyty ...

Ja brałem sam z różnych hurtowni a teraz brałem z tej hurtowni którą lubi wykonawca i dzięki temu jak coś zabrakło od razu dowozili a dodatkowo otrzymałem odroczony termin płatności i lepsze ceny ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Żaden nie zgodził się refakturować faktur , bo jak mi powiedziano - że odzyskanie różnicy VAT w US = kontrolą z US a żaden widać z wykonawców i fachowców nie chciał takiej wizyty ...


Mam w tej chwili trzy oferty na dach z 8% VAT na materiał + montaż i jedną na elewację z ociepleniem. Są znacząco tańsze od pozostałych. Więc wiadomo, że ci co nie chcą poświęcić kilku godzin swojej księgowej co kwartał przez rok odpadają rynku. Wiadomo, że jak się ma taki biznes to trzeba być przygotowanym na kilka kontroli - potem, jak już fiskus wie jaka to firma i jak działa kontrole są od wielkiego dzwonu, jak nic specjalnego się nie wydarzy (np. znaczący wzrost kwoty do zwrotu.

*A swoją drogą, to ciekawe, kiedy nasz fiskus w pędzie szukania winnych zakmini, że jak ktoś ma w CEIDG wpisaną budowlankę i jest prawdopodobne, że chodzi o indywidualne budownictwo mieszkaniowe, i nie ubiega się o zwrot VAT, to musi mieć coś na sumieniu (przynajmniej bałagan w dokumentach i/lub niekumatą księgową) i przetrzepie te firmy systematycznie.*

Tak działa rynek, że jak ktoś jest o 15% droższy, to wypada. Jak materiały na dach mają kosztować ze 20K netto, to różnica w VAT to prawie 1/3 robocizny (w okolicach 10K netto mi wyceniają robociznę).

Chyba, że ma inne atuty - np. świetnie robi i/lub posyła do sprzedawcy, który mniej się boi fiskusa i sprzedaje z 8% VAT albo i bez.

Ale odradzania przez westana  kupna materiału z montażem, nawet gdy wykonawca to oferuje nie rozumiem.

----------


## kaszpir007

Wiesz , może i tak powinno być jak piszesz ale nie jest ..

Wielu znanych mi fachowców którzy nie narzekają na brak pracy omijają szerokim łukiem FV , paragony a często umowy i jak już to są umowy słowne ...

Mi właściciel powiedział że może zaoferować dobre ceny na materiały z hurtowni z jakiej bierze , ale na 23% VAT , bo on się nie "bawi" w refakturowania , bo wie że wtedy kończy się to wizytą z US a nie chce tego ...

Może gdybym zamówił budowę domu z materiałem to może wtedy , ale boję się że tak naprawdę to wykonawca by jeszcze zyskał te 15% mimo że wystawił by FV na 8% VAT ...

Ja starałem się sam załątwiać materiał i sam dogadywać z hurtowniami i w większosci udawało się  :wink:

----------


## westen

> M2 domu nie kosztuje. Kosztuje m2 ściany, tynku, ławy, wylewki...
> Oczywiście można koszt całościowy podzielić przez ilość metrów kwadratowych domu (czy to zabudowy, czy użytkowej, czy całkowitej) - ale będzie to wskaźnik tylko dla tej konkretnej inwestycji. A rozstrzał może być ogromny, bo i domy są różne. To w domu można mieć okna za 12K, albo za 24K, czy razem z połaciowymi za 35K zł. Przy 100m2 domu daje to od 120 do 350 zł/m2 czyli już same okna mogą zrobić ponad 200zł/m2 różnicy. Podobna historia z innymi elementami.
> 
> Kupowanie materiału razem z robocizną to przede wszystkim różnica w VAT (8% zamiast 23%). Nawet, jak się naszukasz, poświęcisz dużo czasu to trudno znaleźć ofertę o tyle atrakcyjniejszą, żeby wygrała przy 23% VAT, a do tego jest ryzyko, że to jakiś przekręt. A do tego ma to, przez koszty transportu, zazwyczaj sens tylko przy większych, jednorodnych zamówieniach. Bo paleta cementu, dwie palety bloczków fundamentowych, i 500kg druty fi 12 12m zamówione w różnych składach przez transport będą znacznie droższe, niż wszystko w jednym nawet, gdyby był średnio o 5% droższy.
> 
> Reasumując - ideał dla mogących poświecić czas i zachód, to gdy sam kupujesz materiał gdzie zechcesz ale fakturę bierzesz na wykonawcę i on spredaje razem z usługą na 8%. Może i kilka tysięcy na całej budowie zaoszczędzisz tą metodą względem drugiej dla bardziej leniwych (ale jak przeliczysz na godzinę swojego czasu, to pewnie dojdziesz do wniosku, że tanio swój czas sprzedałeś zamiast poświęcić go dzieciom czy doglądaniu wykonawcy).
> Druga, IMO nie gorsza, to zdanie się na wykonawcę ale po przyklepaniu zakupu. Żebyś miał stałą kontrolę nad tym, co i kiedy jest kupowane. Pewnie wykonawca będzie się zaopatrywał w ulubionym lokalnym składzie.
> 
> Kupowanie na siebie z 23% VAT jest zazwyczaj sporo droższe od drugiej metody, a równie pracochłonne co pierwsza. A kupowanie bez WAD czy po naprawdę okazyjnych cenach prowadzi np. do takich sytuacji
> Ale żeby nie było - komin kupiłem sam, z fakturą na 23% i dostawą Jawar izostatyczny wyszedł 1700zł, a wykonawca namawiał na inny albo za 2600 zł (Schiedel nieizostatyczny), albo 3100 (Schiedel izostatyczny) netto w lokalnym składzie budowlanym. Mam nadzieję, że nie będę żałował (komin dojechał, był cały - pytanie tylko jak będzie z użytkowaniem). Pewnie, że są wyjątki od wcześniej opisanych reguł - ale to są wyjątki.


taak, ktoś weźmie ekipe bo będzie liczył na oszczędności na podstawie niższego vatu, a wszystko co będzie chciał inwestor zaoszczędzić przejdzie na wykonawce (albo co wielce prawdopodobne- zapłacisz więcej niż sam byś załatwił). Wykonawca będzie brał mniej a powie że kupił więcej a niektórych rzeczy się nie wyliczyc, z resztą wałków można zrobić mnóstwo. Jak się wykonawca zna ze składem to już w ogóle możesz być pewien że sporo zarobią na inwestorze na boku. Na fakturze jedno a w rzeczywistości drugie

----------


## westen

> Mam w tej chwili trzy oferty na dach z 8% VAT na materiał + montaż i jedną na elewację z ociepleniem. Są znacząco tańsze od pozostałych. Więc wiadomo, że ci co nie chcą poświęcić kilku godzin swojej księgowej co kwartał przez rok odpadają rynku. Wiadomo, że jak się ma taki biznes to trzeba być przygotowanym na kilka kontroli - potem, jak już fiskus wie jaka to firma i jak działa kontrole są od wielkiego dzwonu, jak nic specjalnego się nie wydarzy (np. znaczący wzrost kwoty do zwrotu.
> 
> *A swoją drogą, to ciekawe, kiedy nasz fiskus w pędzie szukania winnych zakmini, że jak ktoś ma w CEIDG wpisaną budowlankę i jest prawdopodobne, że chodzi o indywidualne budownictwo mieszkaniowe, i nie ubiega się o zwrot VAT, to musi mieć coś na sumieniu (przynajmniej bałagan w dokumentach i/lub niekumatą księgową) i przetrzepie te firmy systematycznie.*
> 
> Tak działa rynek, że jak ktoś jest o 15% droższy, to wypada. Jak materiały na dach mają kosztować ze 20K netto, to różnica w VAT to prawie 1/3 robocizny (w okolicach 10K netto mi wyceniają robociznę).
> 
> Chyba, że ma inne atuty - np. świetnie robi i/lub posyła do sprzedawcy, który mniej się boi fiskusa i sprzedaje z 8% VAT albo i bez.
> 
> Ale odradzania przez westana  kupna materiału z montażem, nawet gdy wykonawca to oferuje nie rozumiem.


prawdopodobieństwo, tak sobie strzele (podejrzewam że dość celnie) że 1 na 10 sprzedawców/wykonawców jest uczciwych (choć na początku każdy się wydaje uczciwy)
Nie ma więc sensu ryzykować. Miałem tak kilka razy, miałem zapłacić "taniej" a później się okazało że przepłacałem. Od jakiegoś czasu sam sie wszystkim zajmuje i nie narzekam

A jak po tym co napisałem nadal wydaje się niezrozumiałe co ja opowiadam to albo miałeś wyjątkowe szczęście i jeszcze nie zostałeś oszukany albo (co dużo bardziej prawdopodobne) zostałeś oszukany i nawet nie jesteś tego świadomy
Albo sam się tym zajmujesz i kontrolujesz inwestycje

Z resztą pomyśl- wykonawca sam to oferuje- oferuje coś korzystnego jedynie dla inwestora a sam naraża się na papierkologie z urzędami i zwrotami i nic nie oczekuje w zamian? :smile:  prawie to niepodejrzane

----------


## Kaizen

> Na fakturze jedno a w rzeczywistości drugie


I niby kupowanie samemu robi różnicę?
Jak sprzedawca czy wykonawca nieuczciwy, to oszuka czy bierzesz z materiałem, czy bez.
Jak ma przyjechać 100 prętów stalowych, to liczysz? Mierzysz? Piasek ważysz? Nawet jak kupisz np. super wełnę do zabudowania karton gipsem czy XPSa na fundament, to masz pewność, że został zamontowany a nie pojechał do kupującego z Allegro? Czy kupiłeś sam, czy wykonawca kupił - równie łatwo ukraść.
Fantazjuję? Sąsiad miał wełnę, widział, leżała na placu budowy. Miała pójść pod KG. I podobno poszła. Niestety polała się woda i musiał rozebrać KG - i wełny brak. Wyparowała z budowy.

----------


## Odysss

> M2 domu nie kosztuje. Kosztuje m2 ściany, tynku, ławy, wylewki...
> Oczywiście można koszt całościowy podzielić przez ilość metrów kwadratowych domu (czy to zabudowy, czy użytkowej, czy całkowitej) - ale będzie to wskaźnik tylko dla tej konkretnej inwestycji. A rozstrzał może być ogromny, bo i domy są różne. To w domu można mieć okna za 12K, albo za 24K, czy razem z połaciowymi za 35K zł. Przy 100m2 domu daje to od 120 do 350 zł/m2 czyli już same okna mogą zrobić ponad 200zł/m2 różnicy. Podobna historia z innymi elementami.
> 
> Kupowanie materiału razem z robocizną to przede wszystkim różnica w VAT (8% zamiast 23%). Nawet, jak się naszukasz, poświęcisz dużo czasu to trudno znaleźć ofertę o tyle atrakcyjniejszą, żeby wygrała przy 23% VAT, a do tego jest ryzyko, że to jakiś przekręt. A do tego ma to, przez koszty transportu, zazwyczaj sens tylko przy większych, jednorodnych zamówieniach. Bo paleta cementu, dwie palety bloczków fundamentowych, i 500kg druty fi 12 12m zamówione w różnych składach przez transport będą znacznie droższe, niż wszystko w jednym nawet, gdyby był średnio o 5% droższy.
> 
> Reasumując - ideał dla mogących poświecić czas i zachód, to gdy sam kupujesz materiał gdzie zechcesz ale fakturę bierzesz na wykonawcę i on spredaje razem z usługą na 8%. Może i kilka tysięcy na całej budowie zaoszczędzisz tą metodą względem drugiej dla bardziej leniwych (ale jak przeliczysz na godzinę swojego czasu, to pewnie dojdziesz do wniosku, że tanio swój czas sprzedałeś zamiast poświęcić go dzieciom czy doglądaniu wykonawcy).
> Druga, IMO nie gorsza, to zdanie się na wykonawcę ale po przyklepaniu zakupu. Żebyś miał stałą kontrolę nad tym, co i kiedy jest kupowane. Pewnie wykonawca będzie się zaopatrywał w ulubionym lokalnym składzie.
> 
> Kupowanie na siebie z 23% VAT jest zazwyczaj sporo droższe od drugiej metody, a równie pracochłonne co pierwsza. A kupowanie bez WAD czy po naprawdę okazyjnych cenach prowadzi np. do takich sytuacji
> Ale żeby nie było - komin kupiłem sam, z fakturą na 23% i dostawą Jawar izostatyczny wyszedł 1700zł, a wykonawca namawiał na inny albo za 2600 zł (Schiedel nieizostatyczny), albo 3100 (Schiedel izostatyczny) netto w lokalnym składzie budowlanym. Mam nadzieję, że nie będę żałował (komin dojechał, był cały - pytanie tylko jak będzie z użytkowaniem). Pewnie, że są wyjątki od wcześniej opisanych reguł - ale to są wyjątki.


Powierzenie zakupu materiałów  dla wykonawcy to tak jakby rozdawanie kasy -tylko dla tych co sie z nia nie licza i chyba nie umieja liczyc. Wykonawca jak nie ma na tym zarobku (-i to nie malego) poporstu nie bedzie sobie glowy tym zawracal.

*Teraz uwaga quiz ! znajdz roznice na tych WZetkach :*
WZ1:

WZ2:


Co do kosztow budowy,wg mnie przyjecie 2500/m2 jest dosc rozsadne o ile nie szaleje sie na wykonczeniu i materialach.

----------


## Odysss

> I niby kupowanie samemu robi różnicę?
> Jak sprzedawca czy wykonawca nieuczciwy, to oszuka czy bierzesz z materiałem, czy bez.
> Jak ma przyjechać 100 prętów stalowych, to liczysz? Mierzysz? Piasek ważysz? .


Trzeba liczyc, bo podpisujesz odbior. Hydraulicy brali material na mnie, ja mialem zaplacic w sklepie. W sumie malo brakowalo a by im sie udalo, sklep zadzwonil ze oplacic mam f-re. Wyszla calkiem spora wiec zaczalem sprawdzac. Dopisali 100m rur, kilka zaworow, nawet haczyki do grzejnikow. Z faktury zbilem 1000zl. Zlaczek juz nie liczylem, ale pewnie tez bym pare zl zyskal.

----------


## westen

Odysss właściwie wyręczyłeś mnie z odpowiedzią :smile:  opisałeś przykład tego przed czym tu przestrzegam

----------


## igor89

czy ten kalkulator http://kb.pl/budowa/ jest wiarygodny? ostatnio korzystałem żeby obliczyć średni koszt budowy domu o pow. 16m2 (33m2 zabudowa) https://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/pt_delhi_ce.htm systemem zleconym i wyszło 57 tyś. ...

----------


## Kaizen

> czy ten kalkulator http://kb.pl/budowa/ jest wiarygodny?



Nie




> Odysss właściwie wyręczyłeś mnie z odpowiedzią opisałeś przykład tego przed czym tu przestrzegam


Tylko powiedz mi, co za różnica, kto kupił towar? A tak naprawdę mało ważne ile przyjechało na budowę.  Ważne, ile w budynku zostało towaru "zainstalowane". Vide przykład z sąsiadem, który sam kupił wełnę, widział na budowie, a w budynku jej brak.

Jakbym miał być przy każdym odbiorze na budowie, to musiałbym tam cały czas siedzieć co jest niewykonalne. A i tak spędzam tam sporo czasu - ot, przypadkowo akurat byłem na budowie, jak zadzwonił kurier, że za godzinę będzie (a miał być następnego dnia). Jakbym nie był na budowie, to bym nie zdążył dojechać.

A wracając do przykładu dachu - akurat to fajna sytuacja, bo sobie policzę co mam na domu. Więc łatwo zweryfikować, czy towar nie wyparował (niezależnie od tego, czy kupiłem sam z 23% VAT, czy razem z usługą na 8%). Czy tak, czy inaczej nieuczciwy dekarz miałby trudno (no, może zszywek czy gwoździ nie policzę - ale to takie grosze, że nie ma sensu oszukiwać czy kraść).

----------


## Odysss

Jak pisalem, zlecenie zakupu materialow dla wykonawcy jest tylko dobre dla tych co nie licza sie z kasa i nie maja czasu i glowy na to by sie tym zajmowac.

Co do quizu i WZetek, pierwsza WZetka, wykonawca bierze towar na siebie, bo ma znizki itd. Po wykonaniu telefonu *do tej samej hurtownii* okazalo sie ze ja bez znizek dostane lepsze ceny niz na otrzymanej WZ. Wykonawca otrzymal wiadomosc, ze moze stal zabrac albo dostarczyc nowa WZetke. Tak sie tez stalo co widac na fotkach.
Probowali mnie oszukac na 1500zl!!!  Mowie oni, bo na pewno osoba ktora wystawila WZetke brala swiadomie udzial.
Tak tez sie skonczylo zamaiwanie materialow przez wykonawce bo powiedzial: *"mi sie to nie oplaca"*

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak pisalem, zlecenie zakupu materialow dla wykonawcy jest tylko dobre dla tych co nie licza sie z kasa i nie maja czasu i glowy na to by sie tym zajmowac.


Dalej nie rozumiem, o czym piszesz. Mam oferty na dach  - materiał i usługa. Sprawdzam ceny, wybieram ofertę i koniec. Znam cenę, jaką ja zapłacę u wykonawcy. Ilość też znana i do zweryfikowania na koniec prac. Za to nie interesuje mnie, kiedy co ma przyjechać, nie muszę liczyć i sprawdzać na tym etapie. Interesuje mnie, co będzie na dachu. 

Z tym oszukiwaniem, to trochę logika jak u mojego kolegi, co twierdzi, że płacenie kartą kredytową w internecie jest niebezpieczne. A wywnioskował tak, bo pojawiła mu się taka płatność na wyciągu. A nigdy nic przez internet nie kupował.

Ale żeby nie było - SSO robi mi wykonawca, co nie chce brać na siebie materiałów. Nie, i kropka. Dlaczego go nie odrzuciłem? Bo ma super opinie, wybudował wiele domów w okolicy. Dla mnie to droższe pieniędzy, więc *przebolałem te 15% drożej na materiały.* Ufam, i kontroluję. Ufam, bo mamy umówione tak, że on w składzie zamawia, ja ustalam cenę i dopiero towar jedzie (ale były sytuacje, gdzie towar pojechał bez mojego przyklepania). Ceny kosztowniejszych pozycji weryfikuję, jak znajdę znacząco taniej, to zazwyczaj negocjacje mocno zbliżają ceny do internetowych czy konkurencji. Za wyjątkiem tej cudownej oferty na BK o której pisałem w #6 poście tego wątku i komina, bo nie handlowali takim, który chciałem. No i jak uwzględnić koszty dostawy, to kupno gdzie indziej poszczególnych rzeczy staje się zazwyczaj droższe. WZtki podpisuje wykonawca. Jego głowa, żeby się zgadzało z tym, co wydane.
A kontroluję, bo sprawdzam co zostało zużyte. Co mi z tego, że przyjechało 100 zamówionych prętów fi 12? To akurat na początku przeliczyłem - ale potem klepnąłem się w głowę, bo co z tego że przyjechały, jak mogą pojechać powrotnym kursem przy następnej dostawie np. bloczków fundamentowych czy znaleźć zastosowanie na sąsiedniej budowie? Ważne, czy zostały one wkomponowane w dom.

Dla złodziejstwa nie ma znaczenia, czy kupujesz sam z 23% VAT, czy przez wykonawcę i dostanę jedną fakturę na wszystko z 8% VAT.
Podobają mi się oferty (co do formy), jakie dostałem na dach - wyszczególnione materiały, ceny mogę sprawdzić, ilość prawie wszystkiego po wykonaniu. I nie obchodzi mnie logistyka w trakcie wykonywania prac. Niestety, wykonawca SSO tak nie chciał. Okna i elewacja na 99% będą tak jak dach. Dalszych prac jeszcze nie mam rozpoznanych.

----------


## igor89

> Nie


Dziękuję, tak też myślałem.

----------


## Odysss

> Dalej nie rozumiem, o czym piszesz.


To nic, nie kazdy musi to rozumiec.

----------


## kaszpir007

> prawdopodobieństwo, tak sobie strzele (podejrzewam że dość celnie) że 1 na 10 sprzedawców/wykonawców jest uczciwych (choć na początku każdy się wydaje uczciwy)
> Nie ma więc sensu ryzykować. Miałem tak kilka razy, miałem zapłacić "taniej" a później się okazało że przepłacałem. Od jakiegoś czasu sam sie wszystkim zajmuje i nie narzekam


Coś w tym musi być ...

Na początku chciałem aby wykonawca kupił styropian , stal i beton ...
Bo ma napewno dobre ceny i itd ..

Już miałem zamawiać ale poprosiłem o ceny na EPS100 , EPS200 , stal i beton B25 ...

Okazało się że ceny niezbyt dobre i jak sam zadzwoniłem do betoniarni to dostałem lepszą ceną , a jak dogadałem się z handlowcem jeszcze bardziej to jeszcze lepszą  :wink: 
Styropian to była porażka , bo cena za m3 była wyższa od 20zł do 80zł !!!
A stal ? Zamówiłem bo cenę niezłą miał , a potem się okazało że były to ceny netto , bo on jako firma dostaje ceny netto ...
I na stali przepłaciłem ..

Wykonawca sam kupował a później się z nim rozliczałem lub z hurtownią za pomocą WZ , ale starałem się aby były to raczej drobne rzeczy , bo te nadroższe sam kupowałem i załatwiałem ...

Dlatego zawsze warto sprawdzać te "super ceny" , bo potem może się okazać że nawet że jest FV na 8% VAT to cena jest wyższa niż by się samemu zakupiło na ... 23% VAT ...

----------


## fotohobby

Wycena na CO obejmowała kocioł Junkersa liczony na 8%VAT (bo z usługą montażu) droższy o 400zł, niż pierwsze trzy oferty z ceneo na 23%...
W hurtowniach, w ktorych zaopatruje sie wykonawce wiele materiałów nie ma dobrych cen.
Np membrany Tyvvek, droższe o 20% niż te zamówione z netu. 
Bloczki silikatowe - ceny w niektórych hurtach tylko po to, by moc powiedziec, ze ma to się w ofercie....

----------


## axel83

U mnie firma wykonywała stan zero (umowa na robociznę i materiał)  - po sprawdzeniu cen materiałów w pierwszej lepszej hurtowni okazał się że z 23% vatem  kupił bym taniej niż on na 8%.  Mimo że z ich pracy jestem zadowolony  to do wykonania stanu SSZ  poszukałem innej firmy - ceny na materiały nie dość że na 8% to jeszcze z ich rabatem w hurtowni. Wyceny miałem z 8 firm tylko ta jedna wydawała się podchodzić uczciwie do tej kwestii .

----------


## piotrmak

Zwróćcie uwagę, że najtrudniej jest zrobić stan surowy na 8% Vacie. Im droższe komponenty jednostkowe, typu PC , kocioł gazowy, rekuperator tym łatwiej o 8% VAT . Kto zna odpowiedź na taki stan rzeczy?

PS. Podpowiem, że odpowiedź ukryta jest w słowie "jednostkowe"
Nie mam nic wspólnego z budowlanką, sam się wybudowałem z 15-16 lat temu jeszcze na innych "ulgach"  :stir the pot:

----------


## Kaizen

> U mnie firma wykonywała stan zero (umowa na robociznę i materiał)  - po sprawdzeniu cen materiałów w pierwszej lepszej hurtowni okazał się że z 23% vatem  kupił bym taniej niż on na 8%.


Czemu sprawdzałeś po fakcie? Ja sprawdzam ceny, porównuję przed wybraniem oferty. Jak te kilka procent taniej znajduję w wiarygodnych źródłach - to odpuszczam. I tak zazwyczaj koszty transportu czy jakieś kaucje za palety sprawiają, że taka oferta przestaje być atrakcyjniejsza. Jak więcej, to negocjuję z najlepszym oferentem (np. najprawdopodobniejszy wykonawca dachu obniżył koszty transportu dachówek do zera). Owszem. Da się znaleźć taniej niż 2,69 zł/szt netto (Roben Piemont antracytowa angobowana matowa/nieszlachetna). Ale niewiele taniej i pod warunkiem zamówienia całego systemu (i często się okazuje, że tylko dachówka podstawowa jest tania - reszta drożej).
Membrana - ten wykonawca, co teraz "wygrywa" namawia na Corotop Power 250. I faktycznie wygląda przynajmniej w parametrach lepiej, niż opcje oferowane przez innych (Dorken Delta Maxx i Aquatec Ventia 180 Power) a cena z oferty 7,9zł/m2 netto trudna do pobicia (ja nie znalazłem taniej nawet z 23% VAT).

----------


## Frofo007

Kosztorysy z Archonu nie są zaniżane, to raczej taka max kwota, którą się wyda i którą bezpiecznie jest założyć. Ja buduje podobny dom (dom w idaredach 5), mam dość drogiego wykonawce (w Szczecinie wszyscy drodzy), zamiast fundamentów na ławie mam płytę (koszt około +15tyś), drogą dachówkę i SSZ wyjdzie trochę taniej niż w wycenie Archonu. Jak się ktoś postara to myślę, że się zmieści w tych ich cenach "minimalnych".

----------


## Odysss

> Kosztorysy z Archonu nie są zaniżane, to raczej taka max kwota, którą się wyda i którą bezpiecznie jest założyć. Ja buduje podobny dom (dom w idaredach 5), mam dość drogiego wykonawce (w Szczecinie wszyscy drodzy), zamiast fundamentów na ławie mam płytę (koszt około +15tyś), drogą dachówkę i SSZ wyjdzie trochę taniej niż w wycenie Archonu. Jak się ktoś postara to myślę, że się zmieści w tych ich cenach "minimalnych".


z jedna uwaga, trzeba pamietac ze to sa ceny netto

----------


## roker

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, przy okazji się doszkoliłem. 
Kaizen - rozpętałeś ciekawą dyskusję, ale tak jak sam napisałem wiem, że stan stanowi nie równy. Dlatego starałem się opisać poglądowo co ma on obejmować. 
Firma budowlana z którą nawiązałem kontakt, określiła koszt budowy tych 120m2 na 320tyś zł - wychodzi 2666z/m2. Nie jest to typowa firma budowlana, gdyż już wiem jak budują, miałem okazję odwiedzić kilka bieżących budowli i takich w których już są lokatorzy. Cena jest lekko wyższa niż zakładałem, ale w cenie mam architekta również który mi zrobi od postaw projekt domku (taki jak ten w Jabłonkach). Dodatkowo te dwie osoby załatwiają za mnie wszystkie sprawy urzędowe, gdyż są lokalni stamtąd gdzie buduję a niestety ode mnie z domu to prawie 60km odległości więc gdybym miał jeździć do urzędów załatwiać, brac urlop, tracić na paliwo i swój czas to nie wiele przepłacam. 
Wszystkie materiały policzone, kwota ma się nie zmieniać - sam zapewnił że jego w tym głowa. Oczywiście nadzór będę prowadził, również kierownika budowy będę miał swojego ( nie związanego z tymi okolicami nawet).

----------


## Busters

Za stan deweloperski?

----------


## roker

tak stan deweloperski: tynk na ścianach (widziałem jak wygląda - idealnie), okna, drzwi, dach z dachówki ceramicznej, ocieplenie ścian 2x10cm na zakładkę, ocieplenie dachu pianką, porotherm, podłogi z wylewkami i instalacją ogrzewania, w cenie piec oraz wszystkie instalacje plus wszystko na płycie fundamentowej. 
Wycenie Archonu nie ufam aczkolwiek nie odbiegają tak bardzo od moich

Busters - możesz coś napisać o swojej pompie i rekuperatorze? jak długo przede wsystkim masz te urządzenia?

----------


## Busters

Jeszcze ich nie mam  :big tongue:

----------


## TedEd

Najlepiej samemu pojezdzić po materiały ob nieraz takie cyrki z tym są, że masakra. Poświęć 2 weekendy, wsiądź w samochód i pojedź tu i tam i poszukaj czegoś w dobrych cenach, dużo też można załatawić przez telefon.

----------


## Klimon

Ostatnio zakończyliśmy realizację jednego budynku jednorodzinnego.

132m2, stan deweloperski, bardzo dobra izolacja, dachówka ceramiczna, rolety zewnętrzne, tarasy z kostki brukowej, zamontowana  pompa ciepła naszej firmy Klimon.pl, ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym budynku. Dom parterowy.

Całość jaką klient zapłacił wyniosła około 250.000zł 

W związku z tym cena 1m2 wyniosła około 1970zł brutto.

----------


## Busters

Jaki projekt? Calosc z projektem mapkami pozwoleniami i przylaczami? brutto z vatem 8 czy 23% ?

----------


## Elfir

Bardzo dobra cena, skoro w tych 250 tyś jest wynagrodzenie wykonawców. 
Kolejny dowód, że mała parterówka jest tańsza w budowie od małego domu z poddaszem. 

tez jestem ciekawa projektu, bo to bardzo istotna informacja dla wybierających projekt domu.

Sądzę, że koszt obejmuje jedynie budowę, bez papierologii, geodety i przyłączy. 
Czyli w sumie coś koło 280 tyś.


Czy jest rekuperacja? Jakie Ep ma budynek?

----------


## Klimon

Zdjęcia można zobaczyć na naszej stronie www.vestino.pl. Jest tam opis tej realizacji.

Projekt jest indywidualny naszego autorstwa. 

VAT 8

Projekt nie jest standardowy gdyż od początku zakłada budynek jednorodzinny dwulokalowy. W domu są dwa niezależne mieszkania przeznaczone na wynajem  każde po 65m2 + niezależna kotłownia. 

Wentylacja grawitacyjna. 

Wynagrodzenie wykonawcy symboliczne. Można założyć tak jakby inwestor budował systemem gospodarczym, gdyż budynek wybudowalismy dla znajomego.

----------


## Elfir

Nie do końca gospodarczy, tylko samoróbka.
A to już cena nie zaskakuje, nawet wychodzi drożej za m2 niż wynika z danych innych samorobów na forum.
Chociaż to było z działką. To jednak dobra cena  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

_Koszt całkwoity stanu deweloperskiego wraz z pompą ciepła, działką i wszystkimi kwestiami dodatkowymi wyniósł około 250.000zł_ 

To chyba faktycznie same materiały tyle kosztowały, jak to nawet razem z działką.

----------


## Busters

Z dzialka to jeszcze lepiej..  :big grin:  Nie wiem po cholere podawac takie cyfry skoro one nie maja nic wspolnego z rzeczywistoscia.
Umknelo jedynie 100tys na wykonawcow  :big grin:  Dzialka tez chyba zbyt droga nie byla

edit: dobre jest tez zdanie "z kostka brukowa na tarasach" a tarasy maja lacznie 10m2  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

Busters - ma znaczenie, bowiem niektórzy planują budowę własnymi "ręcami". No to jak znajda tanią działkę (50 tyś) z mediami w drodze to da się za 200 tyś wybudować.
A wielkość tarasu 10 m2 to wcale nie jest źle na początek.

----------


## Busters

Tak tak zgadza. Tylko autor napisal tak jakby to firma budowala, dopiero ty dopytalas i dopowiedzialas ze to samorob i tak ta cene nalezy rozumiec

----------


## Klimon

Chyba czegoś nie zrozumieliście, lub źle się wyraziłem. 

Koszt 250.000zł za wspomniany budynek obejmował wszystko - materiały, przyłącza, projekt, mapki, kierownika budowy itp. + powietrzna pompa ciepła Klimon.pl z montażem. Dodatkowo należy doliczyć tylko działkę w cenie 30.000zł. 

Wszystko zostało wykonane przez generalnego wykonawcę. Inwestor mieszkający poza granicami odwiedził inwestycję 3-4 razy. Cały zakres prac został opisany w umowie. 

Doprecyzowując - przychodzi klient, zostawia 250.000zł i ma taki budynek. Budynek został stworzony typowo pod wynajem i taki charakter miała cała inwestycja.

Czy to dużo czy mało nie mnie oceniać. Ten dział nazywa się "doświadczenia i rady tych którzy już zbudowali" więc chciałem pomóc. Posty usera "Busters" raczej do tematu nic nie wnoszą. Możesz się śmiać z "tarasów 10m2", jednak koszt wykonania dwóch takich tarasów + 3 schodów od frontu to wydatek około 3000-4000zł i osoby odwiedzające ten wątek raczej będą miały to na uwadze.  

Jeżeli komuś wydaje się że cena jest "z kapelusza" to trudno. Ja informuję tylko, że w takich pieniądzach spokojnie można taki dom zbudować i służę pomocą w swoim rejonie. 

Nadmieniam, że nie jest to lepianka przygotowana przez dewelopera typowo pod sprzedaż, bo nie takie były intencje. Ściany z BK odmiany 400, w podłodze 20cm styropianu, na ścianach 20cm styropianu 031, w stropie 40cm wełny 035.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chyba czegoś nie zrozumieliście, lub źle się wyraziłem. 
> 
> Koszt 250.000zł za wspomniany budynek obejmował wszystko - materiały, przyłącza, projekt, mapki, kierownika budowy itp. + powietrzna pompa ciepła Klimon.pl z montażem. Dodatkowo należy doliczyć tylko działkę w cenie 30.000zł.




To kto to realizował i wie, ile pieniążków zainkasował?

Cena działki też ciekawa - 30K zł i to w miejscu, gdzie inwestor jest praktycznie pewien znalezienia najemców (inaczej przecież nie umoczyłby 250K zł)?

----------


## Klimon

Wrzuciłeś screen ze strony Vestino.pl. To jest generalny wykonawca. Inwestorem jest osoba prywatna, która chciała zainwestować oszczędności w rodzinnych stronach. 

30k za 900m2 działki - ot takie ceny panują u nas. 

Mieszkania były już wynajęte na 6 miesięcy przed możliwym wprowadzeniem lokatorów bez żadnej reklamy (ludzie pocztą pantoflową dowiedzieli się że powstaje taki budynek na wynajem). Obecnie jest nawet lista kolejkowa osób, które chętnie by owe lokale wynajęły. 

Wszystko można. Trzeba tylko chcieć.

----------


## Adam626

Moim zdaniem spoko projekt. Bez niepotrzebnych udziwnień wpływających na wzrost kosztów. Budżetowo, ale bez schodów więc całość powierzchni nadaje się du użycia. Taki taras z podcieniem jest naprawdę przydatnym rozwiązaniem. 250k to naprawde fajna cena 
Mozna było tylko pompy ciepła rozdzielić aby łatwiej było lokale rozliczać.

Brakuje ogrodzenia i zagospodarowania terenu - jeszcze parę dyszek na to pójdzie

----------


## Klimon

Adam, każdy lokal jest osobno opomiarowany dla wody zimnej, ciepłej i prądu. Pompa ciepła jest na osobnym podliczniku dla obu lokali. Ze względu na bardzo niskie koszty ogrzewania (zakładamy max 1500-2000zl rocznie za co i cwu) te koszty są uwzględnione w czynszu od razu z górka dla inwestora. Jest to najtańsze rozwiązanie z możliwych. Montaż dwóch osobnych pomp ciepła byłby ekonomicznym nieporozumieniem. 

W praniu wyjdzie czy to rozwiązanie się sprawdzi.

----------


## Adam626

Podoba mi się ta inwestycja.Tania w budowie tania w eksploatacji i ogólnie całkiem rozsądnie to wygląda. To prawda ze 2 pompy to koszty prawie x2. Na pewno się sprawdzi szczególnie podwynajem . Gdyby to było dwóch współwłaścicieli bliźnika to wtedy warto minimalizować części wspólne dla spokoju psychicznego :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

Mam podobnej konstrukcji dom jak wyżej, tylko klasyczny dwuspad bez tych słupów. 100 m2 z kuchnią i agd i reku ok 165 tys. - metoda gospodarczą
Kuzyn ma coś w typie "Iskierka" - ok 150m2 po podłogach - wyszło go ok 240 tys z kuchnią i agd - metoda gospodarcza 
Brat ma 210 m2 w tym piwnica - wydał ok 270 tys, ale piwnica surowa. - metoda gospodarcza
drugi brat projekt  vis a vis poszło ok 250 tys. - 115m2 po podłogach - wszystko robiliśmy sami. (wszystkie projekty wyżej bez działek)
Kolega robił Opałek 2g - 550 tys - wszystko firmy
Dom przy przyjemnej 12 - 350 tys  z działką i ogrodzeniem - wszystko firmy

Mam wielu znajomych których mógłbym dać na przykłady, ale nie znam nazw projektów domu. 

Jak widać powyżej każdy m2 kosztuje. Z doświadczenia wiem, że im prostsza konstrukcja tym taniej. Nic nie przebije w cenie m2 domu parterowego o powierzchni ok 100 m2. Można kombinować z piętrem, ale to są dodatkowe i niepotrzebne bariery. Kolegi dom z garażem - projekt przy przyjemniej 12 to chyba najlepsza i najbardziej opłacalna opcja domu parterowego z garażem. Drugi projekt z garażem to Erin. Taniej nie zrobicie. 

Branie firm i wszystko na 8% jest dość ryzykowne. Trzeba mocno firmy pilnować. Osobiście zamawiałem wszędzie tylko nie w swojej okolicy co pozwoliło zaoszczędzić jakieś 15% na całej budowie.

----------


## westen

250 tyś za dom developerski z działką to dla mnie coś nierealnego i ciężko pojąć że to możliwe, ja za samą działkę+SSZ= prawie 310tyś+pełna hydraulika to koszt łącznie 400tyś.. a gdzie ocieplenie poddasza, ocieplenie ścian zew., elektryka, tarasy drzwi wewnętrzne i całe wykończenie, ogrodzenie, ogród, front, zagęszczenie terenu+ kostka przed domem, alarm, tynki, wylewki, wentylacja.. to wszystko to kolejne kilkaset tyś;/

----------


## meczesiu

> 250 tyś za dom developerski z działką to dla mnie coś nierealnego i ciężko pojąć że to możliwe, ja za samą działkę+SSZ= prawie 310tyś+pełna hydraulika to koszt łącznie 400tyś.. a gdzie ocieplenie poddasza, ocieplenie ścian zew., elektryka, tarasy drzwi wewnętrzne i całe wykończenie, ogrodzenie, ogród, front, zagęszczenie terenu+ kostka przed domem, alarm, tynki, wylewki, wentylacja.. to wszystko to kolejne kilkaset tyś;/


Cena działki to pojęcie względne ponieważ jedni mają ją za darmo, inni za 10 tys, drudzy za 50 tys a pozostałym 120 tys braknie. Dlatego w kosztach budowy domu nie warto uwzględniać działki. 
SSZ kosztuje tyle ile materiał + koszty firmy. Pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczysz. 
Dobrze doczytałem, że za pełną hydraulikę zapłaciłeś 90 tys? Rozumiem pompa ciepła, ogrzewanie podłogowe itp. Widziałem już takie "wyceny" w internecie na "odczep się" jak się zgodzi do  znaczy, ze bogaty i można kroić.

----------


## admiralbar

eee 90 tys to jeszcze malo, ja dostalem oferte na  120 tys  :smile:  calyczas sie zastanawiam czy brac hehe

----------


## westen

> Cena działki to pojęcie względne ponieważ jedni mają ją za darmo, inni za 10 tys, drudzy za 50 tys a pozostałym 120 tys braknie. Dlatego w kosztach budowy domu nie warto uwzględniać działki. 
> SSZ kosztuje tyle ile materiał + koszty firmy. Pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczysz. 
> Dobrze doczytałem, że za pełną hydraulikę zapłaciłeś 90 tys? Rozumiem pompa ciepła, ogrzewanie podłogowe itp. Widziałem już takie "wyceny" w internecie na "odczep się" jak się zgodzi do  znaczy, ze bogaty i można kroić.


90 tyś ale składa się na to wiele elementów. Ogrzewanie na 157m2 łącznie ze styro, pompa ciepła, zasobnik CW 400L, bufor  300L, odwierty na 210m, skrzynka rozdzielcza, strefy, termostaty, dokumentacja do starostwa o odwiertach (3tyś w plecy) instalacją wod-kan itp. Można było to zrobić za 75tyś ale w zupełnie innym stylu który mi nie odpowiadał

----------


## admiralbar

Kolego wyslij kilka ofert do roznych wykonawcow - nawet tych z forum muratora. Ja wiem, ze  czlowiek wpada w zachwyt jaki to wykonawca cudowny, wsyscy polecaja - drogo, ale warto (tez tak robilem - nie martw  sie), a jak popatrzysz na szczegoly to  wychodzi przecietnie, za wszelkie udogodnienia wykonawcy sporo doplacisz (np styro systemowy) a te cudopwne rozwiazania rodem z nasa to w wiekszosci to co mozna wyczytac tutaj w roznych dzialach.
Poczekaj jak ochloniesz, pogadaj z kims kto robil podobne instalacje i bedziesz wiedzial co jak i za ile.
A ta tansza ''gorsza'' oferta to taka strategia negocjacyjna - proponuja cos ''super'' i drogiego, potem wersje troche tansza, ale wiele gorsza i sam sie przekonujesz ze warto zaplacic wiecej  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Poczekaj jak ochloniesz, pogadaj z kims kto robil podobne instalacje i bedziesz wiedzial co jak i za ile.
> A ta tansza ''gorsza'' oferta to taka strategia negocjacyjna - proponuja cos ''super'' i drogiego, potem wersje troche tansza, ale wiele gorsza i sam sie przekonujesz ze warto zaplacic wiecej


Obok mnie buduje się innny inwestor. Byłem i oglądałem kilka razy postępy jego "ekipy" i szczerze mówiąc patrząc na tą budowę to obraz nędzy i rozpaczy ...

Inwestor buduje z ceramiki Porotherm na zwykłe spoiny. Tak krzywych murów nigdy nie widziałem. Można dzięki grubym spoinom wszystko ładnie wyrównac , a tam tak krzywo że nawet moja żona to zauważyła. Nadproża całkowicie za krókie , przygotowane niedbale , styropian na placki ze szparami że można palec włożyć .

Koło budowy mnóstwo puszek po piwie 

Myślę że czasami warto dopłacić niż później mieć taką "brygadę".

Sam biorę droższego wykonawce do ocieplenia , bo wiem że klei obowodowo i się stara ...

----------


## meczesiu

> 90 tyś ale składa się na to wiele elementów. Ogrzewanie na 157m2 łącznie ze styro, pompa ciepła, zasobnik CW 400L, bufor  300L, odwierty na 210m, skrzynka rozdzielcza, strefy, termostaty, dokumentacja do starostwa o odwiertach (3tyś w plecy) instalacją wod-kan itp. Można było to zrobić za 75tyś ale w zupełnie innym stylu który mi nie odpowiadał


Nikt Tobie tak nie położy styropianu jak nie położysz sobie sam. Nigdy ta instalacją z pompą ciepła Ci się nie zwróci. Kupujesz porządny rozdzielacz, projekt op, 1000mb pexa, bierzesz  jakiegoś hydraulika do pomocy i robisz całą instalację ogrzewania podłogowego w chacie za 10 tys. z materiałem Do tego montujesz piec elektryczny, a za zaoszczędzone pieniądze inwestujesz w ocieplenie.  Poczytasz, podszkolisz się i przynajmniej będziesz miał zrobioną dobrze instalację. 

Kupujesz drugi rozdzielacz do CWO, ciągniesz z punktu A do punktu B, hydraulik zarabia kocówki i masz  :smile:  - koszt robocizny max 2 tys. zł.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Nikt Tobie tak nie położy styropianu jak nie położysz sobie sam. Nigdy ta instalacją z pompą ciepła Ci się nie zwróci. Kupujesz porządny rozdzielacz, projekt op, 1000mb pexa, bierzesz  jakiegoś hydraulika do pomocy i robisz całą instalację ogrzewania podłogowego w chacie za 10 tys. z materiałem Do tego montujesz piec elektryczny, a za zaoszczędzone pieniądze inwestujesz w ocieplenie.  Poczytasz, podszkolisz się i przynajmniej będziesz miał zrobioną dobrze instalację. 
> 
> Kupujesz drugi rozdzielacz do CWO, ciągniesz z punktu A do punktu B, hydraulik zarabia kocówki i masz  - koszt robocizny max 2 tys. zł.


nie zawsze wszystko można doczytać - liczy się też wiedza praktyczna. nie każdy ma zdolności manualne/chęci/czas aby to wszystko samemu zrobić. 

Też w pewnym momencie przestałem dzwonić po fachowcach tylko sam robiłem wiele rzeczy (wykończeniówka, ogród) - ale nie dlatego, że mi się chciało i nie dlatego, że miałem na to czas tylko dlatego, że straciłem cierpliwość. Gdybym miał sprawdzoną osobę to bym sam tego nie robił. Ważniejszy jest czas spędzony z rodziną, przyjaciółmi a nie każda wolna chwila na budowie.

----------


## westen

> Nikt Tobie tak nie położy styropianu jak nie położysz sobie sam. Nigdy ta instalacją z pompą ciepła Ci się nie zwróci. Kupujesz porządny rozdzielacz, projekt op, 1000mb pexa, bierzesz  jakiegoś hydraulika do pomocy i robisz całą instalację ogrzewania podłogowego w chacie za 10 tys. z materiałem Do tego montujesz piec elektryczny, a za zaoszczędzone pieniądze inwestujesz w ocieplenie.  Poczytasz, podszkolisz się i przynajmniej będziesz miał zrobioną dobrze instalację. 
> 
> Kupujesz drugi rozdzielacz do CWO, ciągniesz z punktu A do punktu B, hydraulik zarabia kocówki i masz  - koszt robocizny max 2 tys. zł.


Tobie też nie zwróci się telewizor który postanowiłeś zmienić na nowszy, ale czy naprawdę trzeba wszystko przeliczyć na kase? 

zapłace sporo- ok ale temat ogrzewania mnie nie interesuje- jest i mnie wyręcza a ceny włąściwie miałem wysokie u każdego u kogo brałem wycene a brałem ich sporo. Sporo znanych mi osób też ma pompy i płącili podobnie. A żeby mi to robił czesław po dwóch piwkach za pół ceny też nie chcę

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Instalacja w która ma zamknąć się w koszcie całkowitym 10 000,- ..... sukcesów !

----------


## fotohobby

> 90 tyś ale składa się na to wiele elementów. Ogrzewanie na 157m2 łącznie ze styro, pompa ciepła, zasobnik CW 400L, bufor  300L, odwierty na 210m, skrzynka rozdzielcza, strefy, termostaty, dokumentacja do starostwa o odwiertach (3tyś w plecy) instalacją wod-kan itp. Można było to zrobić za 75tyś ale w zupełnie innym stylu który mi nie odpowiadał


Wow.
Dla 106m2 koszt bezobsługowej instalacji grzewczej wyniósł mnie 21tys.
Dla 156m2 byłby o 3.5 tys większy. 

Instalacja wod - kan, tu musiałbym sięgnąć do faktur, ale pewnie mniej, niż 10 tyś.

Za te pozostałe 60 tysięcy mogę ogrzewać dom przez 45lat....

----------


## meczesiu

> Instalacja w która ma zamknąć się w koszcie całkowitym 10 000,- ..... sukcesów !


Mnie instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego kosztowała następująco:

Rozdzielacz ferro, pex ferro - 600 m, spinki, folie, inne akcesoria do ogrzewania podłogowego- 2600 zł - pexa położyłem z bratem. 
Piec gazowy z zasobnikiem, sterownikiem, kominem  Immergaz, - ok 6000 zł
Akcesoria do podłączenia pieca - 1100 zł + 500 zł robocizna hydraulika (można także kupić piec z montażem, wtedy faktura 8%, ale cena by wyniosła około 6700 zł) 
Instalacja  gazowa wewnętrzna od skrzynki do kotłowni z materiałem + koparka - 1100 zł (wszystko zlecone)
Opłata przyłączeniowa gaz - 2300 zł 
Odbiory kominiarskie 150 zł
Projekt instalacji gazowej od a do z 500 zł 

Chyba o niczym nie zapomniałem.  :wink:  

Prosta instalacja nie musi dużo kosztować. W mojej nie ma żadnych skomplikowanych rozwiązań. Jedna pompa, która pracuje w piecu. Piec jednofunkcyjny. Gdyby zastosować piec dwu funkcyjny instalacja byłaby jeszcze prostsza. 
Gdybym zdecydował się na jakieś dodatkowe grzejniki w domu, to koszt mojej instalacji wzrósłby o ok 2-3 tys zł.  (dodatkowe pompy, albo DIM, mieszacze 
 albo inne trójdrożne ustrojstwa). 
Gdyby zamiast pieca gazowego zastosować piec elektryczny, to odchodzi nam około 5 tys zł za same dokumentacje i przyłącza gazowe + taki piec jest tańszy. Zaoszczędzone pieniądze inwestujemy np w dobrą wentylację. 

Kolega Fotohoby także ma prostą instalację i jak widać, nie musi ona dużo kosztować. Na pewno mniej, niż piec na ekogroszek.

----------


## [email protected]

Czy w wyliczenia, że średnio metr kwadratowy domu pod klucz 3-3,5 tys jest wliczona wentylacja mechaniczna, reku, np. pompa ciepła, okna 3 szybowe, czy raczej liczą mniejszy standard, jak piec na paliwo stałe, bez reku, wentylacja grawitacyjna, okna 2 szybowe etc?

----------


## Elfir

To jest średnia cena liczona przez GUS dla nowo powstających budynków.
Nie uwzględnia konstrukcji domu, dachu i setki innych elementów na których się oszczędza lub traci kasę.

Doświadczenia inwestorów z tego forum świadczą, że można osiągnąć nieco połowę tej kwoty nawet z gazem, dobrymi oknami i WM - przy systemie gospodarczym i bardzo prostym projekcie (oraz w obszarze, gdzie można znaleźć tańszych wykonawców lub część prac robi się samemu). 

Ale to nie może być wyznacznikiem. Nie da się określić kosztów budowy widząc sam projekt. Ten sam dom budowany w dwóch różnych regionach Polski będzie kosztował inaczej. W jednym chociażby będzie wymagał głębszych fundamentów, bo zimniejsza strefa, lub wymiany podłoża, bo glina, lub zabezpieczeń, bo szkody górnicze. 
Dlatego podaje się średnią GUS - jak zbudujesz taniej, to zyskujesz, jak drożej to tracisz, jak zmieścisz się w stawce, to jesteś na zero  :big grin:

----------


## meczesiu

> Witam, jakie byłyby koszty budowy takiego domu https://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/md...zkielet_ce.htm. Ktoś mi podpowie?


Z fusów 300-350 tys.

----------


## meczesiu

> A bez fusów  ?


Gdzie będziecie budować, miasto, wieś przy dużym mieście czy małym, województwo
Zastosowane technologie
Zastosowane ocieplenie
Rodzaj ogrzewania
Czy są rzeczy, które będziecie robili sami, albo macie zagwarantowanego taniego wykonawcę. 
Materiały będziecie szukali sami czy zlecacie wszystko firmie.

----------


## roker

dobrze to teraz ja dorzucę coś od siebie bo temat troszkę zboczył z obranego kierunku. Budowa ruszy na Śląsku, w okolicach Pszczyny. Projekt indywidualny, troszkę zerżnięty z Domu w Jabłonkach 3 - 161m2 po podłogach (z garażem i kotłownią). 
Umowa podpisana na budowę do stanu deweloperskiego tj. dom ocieplony 20cm (2x10cm na zakładkę) + poddasze 25cm pianka, tynk silikonowy, dachówka ceramiczna, z porotherm 25cm, okna, drzwi, wylewki, tynk na scianach, instalacje elektr, wod, kan, CO, CWU. Ogrzewanie piec gazowy kondensat. okna 3szybowe + rolety elektryczne, bez okien dachowych oraz duzego narożnego okna (wg prohjektu oryginalu) + dodatkowo mini piwniczka pod dwoma pomieszczeniami. Umowa podpisana z jendą firmą budowlaną ( w razie czego tylko ich będę ścigał  :smile:  )
cena za całość: 314tyś zł. wychodzi 1950m2. 
Teraz kwestia urządzenia wszystkiego i tu się zastanawiam ile będzie mi potrzebne. Dodam że nie chcę kupować kafelek w salonie tylko markecie budowlanym, podłogi parter drewno, góra panele. czyli ogólnie chciałbym się zmieścić w 60-80tyś zł tak by jeszcze instalację fotowoltaiczną dać na dach

----------


## Matyjasik

> Witam, jakie byłyby koszty budowy takiego domu https://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/md...zkielet_ce.htm. Ktoś mi podpowie?


 dużo zależy od materiałów i ekipy jaką najmiecie, ale 300 tyś. spokojnie pochłonie.

----------


## Busters

> dobrze to teraz ja dorzucę coś od siebie bo temat troszkę zboczył z obranego kierunku. Budowa ruszy na Śląsku, w okolicach Pszczyny. Projekt indywidualny, troszkę zerżnięty z Domu w Jabłonkach 3 - 161m2 po podłogach (z garażem i kotłownią). 
> Umowa podpisana na budowę do stanu deweloperskiego tj. dom ocieplony 20cm (2x10cm na zakładkę) + poddasze 25cm pianka, tynk silikonowy, dachówka ceramiczna, z porotherm 25cm, okna, drzwi, wylewki, tynk na scianach, instalacje elektr, wod, kan, CO, CWU. Ogrzewanie piec gazowy kondensat. okna 3szybowe + rolety elektryczne, bez okien dachowych oraz duzego narożnego okna (wg prohjektu oryginalu) + dodatkowo mini piwniczka pod dwoma pomieszczeniami. Umowa podpisana z jendą firmą budowlaną ( w razie czego tylko ich będę ścigał  )
> cena za całość: 314tyś zł. wychodzi 1950m2. 
> Teraz kwestia urządzenia wszystkiego i tu się zastanawiam ile będzie mi potrzebne. Dodam że nie chcę kupować kafelek w salonie tylko markecie budowlanym, podłogi parter drewno, góra panele. czyli ogólnie chciałbym się zmieścić w 60-80tyś zł tak by jeszcze instalację fotowoltaiczną dać na dach


Tylko ze jakby ludzie budowali jak deweloper to ich domy kosztowalyby 20% mniej :d
Zreszta nie wiem czy dobrze liczysz te metry. Ja przy domu z poddaszem policzylbym powierzchnia uzytkowa+garaz+ pom gosp i wtedy to podzielil wyjdzie troche wiecej.

----------


## Elfir

kafelki z marketu też mogą być w cenie 20 zł (końcówka serii) i 150 zł (firmowe, kalibrowane).
Ja kupowałam w necie płytki.

----------


## roker

> kafelki z marketu też mogą być w cenie 20 zł (końcówka serii) i 150 zł (firmowe, kalibrowane).
> Ja kupowałam w necie płytki.


Elfir nie czepiaj się szczegółów  :big tongue: 

na pewno najwięcej kasy pójdzie na kuchnię - królestwo mojej żony  :smile:  potem łazienka i na końcu reszta. 
Kuchnia na pewno jakaś ze Szwecji, sprzęty nie najwyższa półka ale też nie byle co z marketu. Parter podłoga w drewnie, piętro podłogi raczej panele w klasie standard czyli AC4, gr 7-8mm, ściany gładź od razu na tynk i płyty GK, potem malowanie farbami raczej standard a nie wellaflex anty wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Pan Kejk

> 161m2 po podłogach (z garażem i kotłownią). 
> cena za całość: 314tyś zł. wychodzi 1950m2.


Takie rzeczy liczy się po ukończeniu budowy bo może okazać się, że 314000/161= 2500/m2  :smile:  W trakcie budowy okaże się, że prac ziemnych było więcej niż przewidywał kosztorys. Albo że trzeba dodać pare gniazdek, może kran na zewnątrz budynku. A to brama garażowa nie taka, może dajmy lepszą? Balustrady portfenetrów to też kolejne setki złotych. I tak dalej i tak dalej.... I kolejne aneksy będą podpisywane  :smile:

----------


## roker

Ja mam jakiegoś innego budowlańca. Bo facet sam zaznaczył że po swojej wycenie projektu trzyma się tej kwoty niezmiennie. 
O ile sami czegoś sobie nie zażyczymy extra tak jak powyżej napisał Pan Kejk to cena się nie zmieni. Budowlaniec lokalny, doskonale zna glebę bo buduje tylko w okolicach swojego miejsca zamieszkania. Wcześniej wynająłem firmę geologiczną aby wykonali dwa odwierty w osi przyszłego budynku,  także znam glebę i z tej strony nie będzie niespodzianek. 
Ale oczywiście liczymy pewien zapas kasy na ewentualne zmiany w projekcie.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Budowlaniec lokalny, doskonale zna glebę bo buduje tylko w okolicach swojego miejsca zamieszkania.


WOW - szacun!  :roll eyes:  Dalej mu się nie chce jeździć?
I co jeszcze ci powiedział?

----------


## roker

> WOW - szacun!  Dalej mu się nie chce jeździć?
> I co jeszcze ci powiedział?


Po prostu okolica na tyle popularna się zaczyna robić, że facet kupuje ziemie odralnia ją i sprzedaje razem z domem z niższym VATem działkę. 

Od lipca startujemy z kopaniem pod fundamenty. Założę osobny wątek w którym będę na bieżąco pisał o postępach w budowie

----------


## esechiel

Chcę wybudować dom DJ 100A

http://www.archdesign.pl/projekty/do...0a,r1327372305

Oczywiście szacuję jak duży na to będę potrzebować kredyt. Chciałbym budować systemem gospodarczym oraz własnymi siłami na ile to możliwe. Na pewno będę mieć PC i wentylacje mechaniczną i budować na płycie fundamentowej.

Moje pytanie jest takie. 

Podajecie tutaj średnią cene za metr domu, ale jaki metr? 

Ten projekt którym ja jestem zainteresowany

- pow użytkowa 148m
- pow użytkowa + garaż 169m
- pow zabudowy 250m

Wiem, ze to wszyto to wróżenie z fusów, ale chciałbym się móc do czegoś odnieść by mieć jakieś wyobrażenie ceny.

Pompa ciepła kompleksowo plus reku plus cała hydraulika w domu - wykonawca dał mi cenę 80.000. Myślę o stropie lekkim, gotowa więźba i krycie blachą płaską na rąbek.

W środku  planuję średni standard, nie lubię udziwnień z płyt gipsowych ani wodotrysków ledowych. 

I dumam, czy na dom starczy mi 400.000-450.000

----------


## Elfir

metr pow. całkowitej, bo taka budujesz. 
Dom 120 m2 użytkowej może mieć całkowitą od 130 m2 do 200 i więcej. Więc podawanie wg. użytkowej jest bez sensu.

----------


## samotnik

400-450k nie wystarczy. Może zrobisz stan deweloperski za to (bez podłóg, drzwi, łazienek, kuchni itd), ale jeśli zakładasz 80k na instalacje CO+wod-kan+wentylacja, to obawiam się, że i na stan deweloperski zabraknie. Nie uwzględniaj "pracy własnej" - jeśli pracujesz zawodowo, to 100% wolnego czasu zajmie Ci wyszukiwanie ekip, materiałów, koordynacja, umawianie się, gaszenie pożarów, formalności, ogarnianie telefonów od ekip z gatunku "musi pan na jutro zdecydować czy to robimy tak czy tak" itd itp. Parę rzeczy będziesz musiał zrobić sam, bo będzie taka doraźna konieczność i to będzie już koniec Twoich możliwości czasowych. Zapewniam Cię.

Nie wyciągaj mylnych wniosków z czytania forum - ten promil budujących "za grosik" bardzo chętnie się tym tutaj chwali (szczerze lub mniej, bo potem się okazuje, że wybudował tanio, ale tynk na elewacji będzie za parę lat, a na razie parkuje na drodze, bo nie ma jeszcze utwardzonego podjazdu do garażu). 99% buduje za normalne pieniądze (>3k za metr) i nie roztrząsa tego nadmiernie...

----------


## Busters

> Chcę wybudować dom DJ 100A
> 
> http://www.archdesign.pl/projekty/do...0a,r1327372305
> 
> Oczywiście szacuję jak duży na to będę potrzebować kredyt. Chciałbym budować systemem gospodarczym oraz własnymi siłami na ile to możliwe. Na pewno będę mieć PC i wentylacje mechaniczną i budować na płycie fundamentowej.
> 
> 
> 
> Moje pytanie jest takie. 
> ...


Bardzo drogo ta pompa z reku i hydraulika. Mnie taki zestaw kosztowal 50k.

Taki dom szacowalbym gdzies na 500-550k bez robienia niczego zewnatrz. (Sam buduje niewiele wieksza parterowke wiec mam dosc dobre porownanie)

----------


## westen

> Bardzo drogo ta pompa z reku i hydraulika. Mnie taki zestaw kosztowal 50k.


przeciez to zależy jaki typ pompy oraz jaki producent a on tego nie napisał. jak gruntowa to sama pompa plus odwierty to 50koła..
 esechiel 450tyś o których napisałeś- za sam dom bez działki i bez droższych sprzętów, z domem w prostej bryle i najlepiej dachem dwuspdowym (na stronie którą podałeś albo nie ma albo nie wyświetla mi jaki dach), z podstawowym podjazdem bez szaleństw powinno wystarczyć aby zamieszkać

----------


## Busters

Z pompa hydraulika i reku za 80k to na pewno wystarczy 450 :d dach jest wielospadowy. 

Ja napisalem za ile mozna miec taki zestaw. Jesli ktos chce wybudowac dom w takiej cenie i tak przeplacac to i 600k nie pomoze.

----------


## westen

Nie napisałeś po ile można mieć tylko jak to tanio ty kupiłeś jednocześnie twierdząc że przepłaca.  Jakby napisał ze chce samochód za 80 tys to tez byś się popisał wiedzą i napisał ze ty sobie kupiłeś za 50 a ten jego za 80 to drogi jak cholerę i ze przepłaca. .. takie tam głupie gadanie. Poza tym to ze większości z was  nie udało się wybudować takiej chaty za 450 to nie znaczy ze nikomu się to nie uda.. mi też wyjdzie dom za więcej niż 450 ale wiem za co ile płaciłem i wiem ze wszystko mogłem kupić taniej ale po prostu nie chciałem bo najzwyczajniej mogłem sobie pozwolić na więcej.  Wiem ze gdybym decydował się na tańsze drzwi wejściowe tańsze okna tańsza dachówkę i tak dalej to zszedlbym mocno w dół.  Większość ludzi jednak nie da sobie za wiele wytłumaczyć dlatego nie będę dalej dyskutował na ten temat bo to nie ma sensu. Swoją opinię wyraziłem.  Było pytanie czy 450tys wystarczy i moja odpowiedź brzmi tak z tym ze wykończenie będzie bez szału.  Tu zakończę wywód który zaraz jakiś zazarty zawodnik uzna za bzdury - a niech sobie uznaje i żyje w swoim ograniczonym swiatopogladzie ze jak ktoś daje więcej za nieopisana usluge to z góry wiadomo ze przepłaca...

----------


## Bepo

> Nie napisałeś po ile można mieć tylko jak to tanio ty kupiłeś jednocześnie twierdząc że przepłaca.  Jakby napisał ze chce samochód za 80 tys to tez byś się popisał wiedzą i napisał ze ty sobie kupiłeś za 50 a ten jego za 80 to drogi jak cholerę i ze przepłaca. .. takie tam głupie gadanie. Poza tym to ze większości z was  nie udało się wybudować takiej chaty za 450 to nie znaczy ze nikomu się to nie uda.. mi też wyjdzie dom za więcej niż 450 ale wiem za co ile płaciłem i wiem ze wszystko mogłem kupić taniej ale po prostu nie chciałem bo najzwyczajniej mogłem sobie pozwolić na więcej.  Wiem ze gdybym decydował się na tańsze drzwi wejściowe tańsze okna tańsza dachówkę i tak dalej to zszedlbym mocno w dół.  Większość ludzi jednak nie da sobie za wiele wytłumaczyć dlatego nie będę dalej dyskutował na ten temat bo to nie ma sensu. Swoją opinię wyraziłem.  Było pytanie czy 450tys wystarczy i moja odpowiedź brzmi tak z tym ze wykończenie będzie bez szału.  Tu zakończę wywód który zaraz jakiś zazarty zawodnik uzna za bzdury - a niech sobie uznaje i żyje w swoim ograniczonym swiatopogladzie ze jak ktoś daje więcej za nieopisana usluge to z góry wiadomo ze przepłaca...


W pełni popieram Twoje zdanie.

My jesteśmy na etapie stropu i już poszło ok. 200tys. Dom docelowo ok. 220 m2 po podłodze, 180m2 powierzchni użytkowej. Liczymy wszystko, nie tylko sam dom, bo za wszystko trzeba było zapłacić  :wink:  I za podjazd(13tys. za ok. 68m drogi na grząskim terenie- niedaleko nas inwestorzy za podobny podjazd dali 22tys.), i za Toi Toi(mamy taki grunt, że w życiu nie wykopałabym majstrom wygódki, bo i dla nich to żaden komfort, i dla nas potem problem). W tym mamy zaliczkę na pompę ciepła i na dach(bo blacha drożeje i chcieliśmy zachować cenę z oferty z marca). Szkoda, że nie zrobiliśmy tego samego z oknami, bo już podrożały o ok. 10% od kwietnia... Oczywiście można budować super tanio, można wziąć rzekomo polską blachę w rzeczywistości produkowaną w Chinach, ale budujemy dla siebie i na lata...

----------


## roker

odświeżę to co zacząłem: 
dom już stoi, SSZ, teraz są wykonywane instalacje. 
Tak jak pisałem w pierwszym wątku: budowa  z instalacjami, częściowo podpiwniczony, rolety ele. z krańcówkami, okna 3 szybowe z ciepłymi uszczelkami i paroma jeszcze rzeczami, o których teraz nie pamiętam.

wyszło mnie 2666zł/m2

----------


## grend

> Oczywiście można budować super tanio, można wziąć rzekomo polską blachę w rzeczywistości produkowaną w Chinach, ale budujemy dla siebie i na lata...


to powiedział sprzedawca ruuki ? Niezły chwyt marketingowy

----------


## pandzik

> odświeżę to co zacząłem: 
> dom już stoi, SSZ, (...)wyszło mnie 2666zł/m2


Strasznie drogo jak za SSZ

----------


## grend

> odświeżę to co zacząłem: 
> dom już stoi, SSZ, teraz są wykonywane instalacje. 
> Tak jak pisałem w pierwszym wątku: budowa  z instalacjami, częściowo podpiwniczony, rolety ele. z krańcówkami, okna 3 szybowe z ciepłymi uszczelkami i paroma jeszcze rzeczami, o których teraz nie pamiętam.
> 
> wyszło mnie 2666zł/m2


Dom 161 m to wychodzi że wydaleś ponad 400tysiecy ? bez tynku, bez podłog, bez elewacji - gigantyczna kwota. Mama nadzieję że chociaż dach masz na gotowo

----------


## tkaczor123

> Strasznie drogo jak za SSZ


To chyba cena z instalacjami i pompa bez tynkow. Mnie mniej kosztował dom do wprowadzenia z meblami. Można budować tanio i drogo przepłacać.

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

Ciekawe ze na forach np mototyzayjnych nikt nie przesciga sie kto kupil tansze , slabsze auto a w przypadku domu na lata juz tak. 
I co by nie piali "oszczedni" , drozszy material oznacza zwykle lepsza jakosc. Moze nie zawsze jest to oplacalne, ale kupowanie s klasy zamiast daci logan tez sie nie oplaca. Chodzi o komfort  jakosc, styl itd. Kazdy ma swojej priorytety. Ja wydalem na dom 170 m2 sporo wiecej niz chwalacy sie tutaj forumowicze a i tak chetnie bym zrobil jeszcze drozej z perspektywu 2 lat po budowie, dorzucajac np fotowoltaike czy podgrzewanie chodnika i podjazdu.

----------


## grend

akurat to nie jest dobre porównanie... Raz że w budownictwie dobry materiał to jest w większości marketing i nic więcej, a po drugie budownictwo to w dużej czesci koszty robocizny i marketing danej firmy + "wygodnictwo" inwestora czy chce mu się dogladac szukac pojedyńczyk ekip itd Później masz wybór płacisz 2 razy więcej dla poczucia że masz "lepsza chate" od innych albo płacisz normalnie i tyle.... Kwestia wyboru

----------


## Bepo

> to powiedział sprzedawca ruuki ? Niezły chwyt marketingowy


To powiedziała inwestorka  :big grin:  I mam Bratex Scandinavia, a nie Rukki  :big grin: 

No i serio- rzekomo polska blacha, o której piszę- beznadziejne opinie  dekarzy + poszperanie w necie i o się okazało? Chińska produkcja  :big grin:

----------


## Bepo

> akurat to nie jest dobre porównanie... Raz że w budownictwie dobry materiał to jest w większości marketing i nic więcej, a po drugie budownictwo to w dużej czesci koszty robocizny i marketing danej firmy + "wygodnictwo" inwestora czy chce mu się dogladac szukac pojedyńczyk ekip itd Później masz wybór płacisz 2 razy więcej dla poczucia że masz "lepsza chate" od innych albo płacisz normalnie i tyle.... Kwestia wyboru


Oczywiście, kwestia wyboru. Porównanie bardzo dobre, bo można kupić 10 cm styro i mieć tanio, albo 20cm styro i mieć ciepło. Można kupić wełnę o lambdzie 0,033 i mieć ciepło, albo tanią marketówkę 0,039 albo i 0,044. Ot, oszczędność! Wolę mieć ciut drożej, bo zainwestowałam w lepszy materiał, niż potem płakać, że mi drzwi wejściowe przemarzają albo płacić wyższe rachunki za prąd, bo dom jest gorzej docieplony(a mamy pompę ciepła, bo zależy nam na środowisku, no i jesteśmy wygodniccy).  :wink: 

No i jeszcze jedno- dużo zależy od projektu. Nasz dom bardzo nam się podoba, tylko z perspektywy czasu pewnie wybralibyśmy mniej skomplikowaną bryłę, bo sam dach kosztował sporo właśnie przez kilka lukarn, koszy itp. Ciężko porównywać koszt 1m2 domu 120m2 tzw. stodoła a domu, który ma skomplikowaną bryłę.  :smile:

----------


## grend

> To powiedziała inwestorka  I mam Bratex Scandinavia, a nie Rukki 
> 
> No i serio- rzekomo polska blacha, o której piszę- beznadziejne opinie  dekarzy + poszperanie w necie i o się okazało? Chińska produkcja


Ja tez znam opinie dekarzy - tylko ruuki.... bo mają na tym duuuzy rabat a blacha niczym się nie różni od innych ... Wazniejsza jest powłoka chroniaca a ta niczym sie nie różni - wystarczy poczytac karte techniczną.

Ta blacha chińska to wytwarzana w Niemczech  ?

----------


## Bepo

PS: Nam aktualnie z wyborem tych droższych materiałów wychodzi ok. 2208 zł/m2 brutto. W tym są już wylewki, dach na gotowo, tynki, podwieszenia, instalacje wszystkie, pompa, okna, drzwi itp. Dodam, że na razie niewiele robiliśmy sami, bo w większości dom budują nam ekipy z polecenia. Co do wyboru materiałów- naprawdę, jak patrzyliśmy na ceny, to np. gorsza wełna kosztowałaby nas jakieś 1 500zł mniej. To jest element domu, którego potem nie wymienimy, albo jego wymiana jest bardzo kosztowna. Nie ma sensu żyłować tysiaka, żeby potem zgrzytać zębami.

To samo dachówka- blachodachówka z ocynkiem 350g/m2 była dosłownie 2-3 tys. droższa od konkurencji z połowę mniejszym ocynkiem. Jest sens oszczędzić dwa koła? No nie.

Okna- przy zakupie 13 okien Dako dostaliśmy taką zniżkę, że nawet nie weryfikowaliśmy, czy jakiś inny producent zrobi to nam taniej, bo koszt wszystkich okien zmieścił się w wyliczonym przez nas przed budową kosztorysie, który robiliśmy z pomocą kilku kalkulatorów budowlanych i patrząc na ceny okien w necie.

Mój mąż zajmuje się wykończeniówką, nie raz musiał naprawiać coś po kimś, bo inwestor chciał oszczędzić 500 zł i wyszła taka kupa, że szkoda gadać. Skąpy dwa razy traci.  :wink:

----------


## grend

> Oczywiście, kwestia wyboru. Porównanie bardzo dobre, bo można kupić 10 cm styro i mieć tanio, albo 20cm styro i mieć ciepło. Można kupić wełnę o lambdzie 0,033 i mieć ciepło, albo tanią marketówkę 0,039 albo i 0,044. Ot, oszczędność! Wolę mieć ciut drożej, bo zainwestowałam w lepszy materiał, niż potem płakać, że mi drzwi wejściowe przemarzają albo płacić wyższe rachunki za prąd, bo dom jest gorzej docieplony(a mamy pompę ciepła, bo zależy nam na środowisku, no i jesteśmy wygodniccy). 
> 
> No i jeszcze jedno- dużo zależy od projektu. Nasz dom bardzo nam się podoba, tylko z perspektywy czasu pewnie wybralibyśmy mniej skomplikowaną bryłę, bo sam dach kosztował sporo właśnie przez kilka lukarn, koszy itp. Ciężko porównywać koszt 1m2 domu 120m2 tzw. stodoła a domu, który ma skomplikowaną bryłę.


Pokaz mi forumowicza który pisze na tym wątku co ma styro 10cm 0,44 - nie wpadajmy w jakies absurdy. Mozna zrobic WM za 5tysięcy albo za 15tysięcy, mozna wstawic drzwi za 15 tysięcy albo za 5 tysięcy, albo kupic styroopian czy cegłe tej lepsszej firmy albo tej gorszej Polskiej któa niczym się nie rożni. Można wiązary kupic za 25 tysięcy albo 15 tysięcy, mozna nie przejmowac się cena i kupowac w najbliższej hurtowni albo w necie - to sa te różnice...

----------


## grend

BEPO a kto robi bierze chińską blache do produkcji ? Z tego co sie orientowałem to blache robi się w Niemczech i w Szwecji

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Grend to może warto się lepiej przygotować do dyskusji niż negować Bepo.

np:

http://fachowydekarz.pl/blachy-na-da...-bez-tajemnic/

----------


## Bepo

> Pokaz mi forumowicza który pisze na tym wątku co ma styro 10cm 0,44 - nie wpadajmy w jakies absurdy. Mozna zrobic WM za 5tysięcy albo za 15tysięcy, mozna wstawic drzwi za 15 tysięcy albo za 5 tysięcy, albo kupic styroopian czy cegłe tej lepsszej firmy albo tej gorszej Polskiej któa niczym się nie rożni. Można wiązary kupic za 25 tysięcy albo 15 tysięcy, mozna nie przejmowac się cena i kupowac w najbliższej hurtowni albo w necie - to sa te różnice...


Zgadzam się w pełni, tylko nie bardzo rozumiem twierdzenia, że taniej znaczy lepiej  :smile:  Wiesz, niby niczym się nie różni, ale po kilku latach użytkowania "niczym się nie różniącego" tynku firmy A są wykwity, a z firmy B nie ma. Chodzi o to, że dom budujemy dla siebie, a nie dla wroga i warto się zastanowić czy jest sens oszczędzić 1 000 zł a potem malować elewację co pięć lat. Nie twierdzę, że mam monopol na prawdę, ale nie rozumiem naskakiwania na osoby, które przyznają się, że nie zrobiły domu najtańszym kosztem. Ja kupiłam płytki w necie, zyskałam 10 zł na metrze, ale zapłaciłam 200 zł za dostawę... i finalnie oszczędziłam 100 zł  :big grin:  Chciałam kupić Geberity z bezrantowymi miskami WC. I szukałam w necie takiego zestawu, bo w sklepie obok nas chcieli 820 zł za sztukę. Znalazłam na Allegro niby za 600 zł, ale jak się okazało to miska zupełnie mi nie odpowiadała, bo chciałam gładką z zewnątrz, żeby łatwo ją czyścić.

Pytanie, co jest naszym priorytetem i czy naprawdę warto cisnąć o najniższe ceny, jeśli coś robimy na lata. Jasne, jak kogoś mocno budżet ciśnie, to i 500 zł jest na wagę złota. Pytanie, czy oszczędzanie na etapie budowy to dobry pomysł. Zawsze warto sprawdzić kilka składów, bo marża robi swoje, ale np. skład 1km od nas nie bierze za dowóz, a ten 8km już tak. I różnica się zaciera.

----------


## grend

> Grend to może warto się lepiej przygotować do dyskusji niż negować Bepo.
> 
> np:
> 
> http://fachowydekarz.pl/blachy-na-da...-bez-tajemnic/


ja nie miałem informacji o blachach z Chin i dlatego się pytam ... zauwazyles to ?

... a w Twojej wklejce jest tylko zwrot "a takze chinskiej .." i o czym to swiadczy ?Ja np przy zakupie swojej blachy patrzyłem skad blacha i rzede wszystkim jaka powłoka i jakos chińskiej nie znalazłem...

----------


## grend

> Zgadzam się w pełni, tylko nie bardzo rozumiem twierdzenia, że taniej znaczy lepiej  .


Bepo wpadasz w skrajnośc - wyliczasz tutaj jakies oszczednosci rzedu 1000pln a jezeli ktos wydał 2666 za m2 na SSZ, gdzie jeszcze robi instalacje nie ma tynków, podłóg ... - to?  o takim przypadku pisałem

----------


## Bepo

> Bepo wpadasz w skrajnośc - wyliczasz tutaj jakies oszczednosci rzedu 1000pln a jezeli ktos wydał 2666 za m2 na SSZ, gdzie jeszcze robi instalacje nie ma tynków, podłóg ... - to?  o takim przypadku pisałem


Nie widziałam projektu, może bardzo skomplikowany. Zresztą... każdy buduje jak chce i jak uważa. My moglibyśmy spokojnie wydać 20 000 zł mniej na dach, gdybyśmy wpadli na to, że każda lukarna to sporo hajsu. Tylko, że podobały nam się właśnie te lukarny.  :big grin:  Wydaje mi się, że najważniejsze, aby to Tobie w Twoim domu było dobrze.  :smile:

----------


## grend

Tez tak uważam - nich kazdy buduje jak chce i jak mu odpowiada może nawet wydac 8000 na metr kwadratowy ale chyba jednak nalezy skrajności w tym wątku  odrzucić, aby były tutaj jednak srednie koszty i stanowiły jakis sensowny przedział dla zainteresownych budową. Ja wybudowałem dom pod klucz za 1850  za m2 ale nie mam ochoty niczego udowadniac bo to jest przypadek skrajny

----------


## roker

Panowie i Panie,
omyłkowo rozpętałem prawie piekło. Nie wiem czemu napisałem SSZ! Wybaczcie mi to. 
Z kwotą tez przesadziłem gdyż  ja to obliczałem do powierzchni użytkowej, a przecież budowlaniec budował dom od podstaw.
Stąd wyszło, powierzchni po podłogach 161m2, czyli wychodzi 2000zł/m2. 

W chwili obecnej jest SSZ, ale jak napisałem są jeszcze do zrobienia instalacje, za które nie płacę a są w cenie. 

Najmocniej przepraszam za moje skróty myślowe!

----------


## miłowonki 3

Witam forumowiczów, jesteśmy z mężęm na etapie nauki, poszukiwań i czytania Forum  :smile: 
W przyszłym roku ruszamy z budową i chciałabym w 2019 zamknąć SSO - Bez pokrycia dachowego. Czy ktoś jest w stanie podać orientacyjnie koszt SSO, ale samej robocizny (nigdzie nie znalazłm takiej informacji)? Szukam ekipy i póki co nie umiem ocenić jaka cena jest sensowna. Materiały będziemy dostarczać sami. Dom będzie budowany pod Gdańskiem wg poniższego projektu:

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m863213a2f1c0d
Dom w Miłowonkach 3 - 154m2 powierzchni użytkowej, dom z poddaszem, dach dwuspadowy

Z góry dziękuję bardziej doświadczonym za pomoc!

----------


## Pod

Ceny uslug z dnia na dzien swirują do góry, nie ma komu robić już w tym kraju. Moj wykonawca bruku stracił w ciagu 3 miesiecy 70% zalogi - czesc podkupiła konkurencja a cześć poszła robić na zachód na wlasny rachunek. Ceny materiałów tez lecą do góry. Naprawde sie ciesze że juz mieszkam.
Niestety nikt ci nie poda kosztów wybudowania SSO - wyslij oferty do 5 firm, pewnie ze 3 odpowiedza i bedziesz miała srednią bo wiekszość ma terminy na ponad rok do przodu.

----------


## miłowonki 3

Wysłałam do paru firm zapytanie, niestety póki co dostaje informacje o koszcie razem z materiałami, a istotna jest dla mnie sama robocizna. Wiem, że ceny się zmieniają i nikt nie poda dokładniej, ae chciałabym jakiś punkt odniesienia chociaż :wink:

----------


## toledo

Ja buduję podobny dom, czyli W Rododendronach 20 G2N z poszerzonym o metr garażem. 
Cena za robociznę SSO to 30000 bez więźby.
Za cały dach, inna już ekipa, liczy sobie 15000.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Wysłałam do paru firm zapytanie, niestety póki co dostaje informacje o koszcie razem z materiałami, a istotna jest dla mnie sama robocizna. Wiem, że ceny się zmieniają i nikt nie poda dokładniej, ae chciałabym jakiś punkt odniesienia chociaż


Od 40 do 60 tyś trochę metrażu jest bo prawie 200 po podłogach.
ok 30 dni roboczych dla brygady 4-5 osobowej. Licząc dniówkę  200zł od łeba to wychodzi 30 tyś, a gdzie amortyzacja sprzętu ZUS, zarobek właściciela.

----------


## miłowonki 3

Dziękuję za informacje :smile:

----------


## swierol

> U mnie firma wykonywała stan zero (umowa na robociznę i materiał)  - po sprawdzeniu cen materiałów w pierwszej lepszej hurtowni okazał się że z 23% vatem  kupił bym taniej niż on na 8%.  Mimo że z ich pracy jestem zadowolony  to do wykonania stanu SSZ  poszukałem innej firmy - ceny na materiały nie dość że na 8% to jeszcze z ich rabatem w hurtowni. Wyceny miałem z 8 firm tylko ta jedna wydawała się podchodzić uczciwie do tej kwestii .


Ja wiele rzeczy rozumiem, sam jestem handlowcem w firmie zaljmującej się sprzedażą izolacji technicznych i systemów  wentylacji. Ze swoim doświdcznieniem nigdy bym nie dał wykonawcy kupować materiału nawet na 8%. W mojej branży rabaty wahają się mniej wiecej od 50-80% od cen katalogowych. Nawet dając komuś 75% rabatu wiem, że on sprzeda to max. przy 20%. W mojej branży ceny są wyższe niż 4,5 na bloczek ale to nie zmienia faktu, że w każdej dziedzinie wykonawca będzie kombinował. Jak przyjdzie załamanie w branży budowalnej ( a przyjdzie) wtedy będzie moment na negcojowanie cen materiałów i robocizny. Czekać  :big tongue:  ?? :bash:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja wiele rzeczy rozumiem, sam jestem handlowcem w firmie zaljmującej się sprzedażą izolacji technicznych i systemów  wentylacji. Ze swoim doświdcznieniem nigdy bym nie dał wykonawcy kupować materiału nawet na 8%. W mojej branży rabaty wahają się mniej wiecej od 50-80% od cen katalogowych. Nawet dając komuś 75% rabatu wiem, że on sprzeda to max. przy 20%. W mojej branży ceny są wyższe niż 4,5 na bloczek ale to nie zmienia faktu, że w każdej dziedzinie wykonawca będzie kombinował. Jak przyjdzie załamanie w branży budowalnej ( a przyjdzie) wtedy będzie moment na negcojowanie cen materiałów i robocizny. Czekać  ??


Szacun za to i niech to będzie przestrogą.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Szacun za to i niech to będzie przestrogą.


Każdy musi zarobić :smile:   Teraz ceny jak" 10 lat "temu czyli górka każdy buduje :smile:  Dla wykonawców żniwa. Ceny materiałów idą w górę tak jak płaca.

----------


## swierol

Tylko szkoda, ze przy nie których materiałach ceny są pompowane sztucznie. Do póki będzie „ssanie” z runku to ceny będą rosły. A gdy się sytuacja zmieni to będą poprawiać rabaty, robić promocje. A wykonawcy będą znowu szukali roboty. Tak dobrze jak teraz nie było chyba nawet 10 lat temu. Tylko żeby ta bańka nie pękła z jeszcze większym hukiem.

----------


## zibizz1

budowa w ostatnie 2 lata 3000zł/m2 co jest w cenie:
-sam dom bez piwnicy z poddaszm uzytkowym bez tarasów
-sciana dwuwarstwowa, deskowanie, blachdachówka, podbitka
-dobre ocieplenie >20cm styropian na gotowo z tynkiem zew i pianka pod dachem
-okna 3 szybowe w tym jedno 4,3x2,3m HST
-pompa gruntowa + rekuperacja
-rolety elektryczne
-zabudowa kuchni + agd/rtv

Tylko nalezy mieć na uwadze że im mniejszy dom tym weksza cena 1m2

----------


## swierol

> budowa w ostatnie 2 lata 3000zł/m2 co jest w cenie:
> -sam dom bez piwnicy z poddaszm uzytkowym bez tarasów
> -sciana dwuwarstwowa, deskowanie, blachdachówka, podbitka
> -dobre ocieplenie >20cm styropian na gotowo z tynkiem zew i pianka pod dachem
> -okna 3 szybowe w tym jedno 4,3x2,3m HST
> -pompa gruntowa + rekuperacja
> -rolety elektryczne
> -zabudowa kuchni + agd/rtv
> 
> Tylko nalezy mieć na uwadze że im mniejszy dom tym weksza cena 1m2


Twoje ostatnie zdanie powtarza większość ludzi. I trzeba dodać, że cena może wyjść relatywnie wyższa.
Może i się do końca nie znam (sprzedaje czasami rekuperatory i materiały do rekuperacji) ale na dom 250m2 (kubatura pewnie ok 700m3) to te urządzenie ciut za małe. Chyba, że się mylę to mnie wyprostuj. 
Wiesz, nie każdego stać na pompę gruntową i rolety elektryczne, pewnie Cię to trochę szarpnęło.
No ale nic tam, teraz sie bedzie przyjemnie i wygodnie mieszkać.
Wracając do tego co chciałem zrobić. Wklejam zdjęcie prostej tabelki, która przedstawia poniesione póki co wydatki. Sami wiecie ile póki co macie i co jeszcze przed Wami. Jak coś to proszę o pytania. 
P.S. przepraszam za jakość  :smile:

----------


## zibizz1

"Tylko nalezy mieć na uwadze że im mniejszy dom tym weksza cena 1m2"

Niektórzy myślą po obeznaniu się z tym zdaniem że jak wybudują wiekszy dom to będzie taniej :smile: , nie dajcie się zwieść kazdy metr więcej to kolejne 2000zł i miejscie na uwadze też metry przeznaczone na rózne instalacje czy też zabudowane pustki, czasem warto kupić urządzenie droższe o 1500zł a takie które zajmuje mniej miejsca lub da sie gdzieś upchnać.

@swierol. Co do rekuperatora to ja jestem z tych co twierdzą że liczba osób ma znaczenie a nie kubatura, wiec na 5 osób jest ok i nawet z taką wydajnością na 1 biegu zbyt mocno przesusza powietrze zimą.

Wiem że nie każdego stać na gruntówkę czy rolety, ale uważam że jak już się coś tworzy nowego to warto żeby to było konkurencyjne i technologicznie aktualne. Zamiast budować dom z 10cm styropianu i piecem na węgiel/drewno lepiej jest kupić używany. Takich jest duzo i będzie coraz więcej na sprzedaż. W dzisiejszych czasach budowa takiego domu w starej technologi jest jak produkowanie malucha albo nokii 3310 w 2018 roku.

Co do tabelki to widze żejuż 16 pozycji a jeszcze nawet projektu nie ma, moja tabelka ma ponad 200 wierszy :smile:  i już w 13 jest zaliczka dla ekipy od SSO

----------


## maciuspala

Nie tylko wielkość domu ma wkład w cenę m2 ale również skomplikowanie konstrukcji, użyte materiały, u mnie SSZ ok.1000 zl m2 po podlogach(uzytkowego ok 117 m2, po podlogach lekko ponad 140), dom bardzo prosty ale posiadajacy kilka drogich rozwiązań więc gdybym z nich zrezygnował to pewnie 800 zl m2 by wyszedł, ale teraz ceny robicizny poszly mocno do góry i do ceny budowy musiałbym doliczyć min 15 tys na całości.
Teraz to bedzie ciężko policzyć gdyż każdy element może być 300-500%droższy gdy chcemy kupić coś lepszego czy bardziej eksklyzywnego.
I tu zaczynają się schody bo można dom wykończyć za 100 tyś ale większości braknie 200-300 tys żeby się wprowadzić.

----------


## swierol

Wiem że nie każdego stać na gruntówkę czy rolety, ale uważam że jak już się coś tworzy nowego to warto żeby to było konkurencyjne i technologicznie aktualne. Zamiast budować dom z 10cm styropianu i piecem na węgiel/drewno lepiej jest kupić używany. Takich jest duzo i będzie coraz więcej na sprzedaż. W dzisiejszych czasach budowa takiego domu w starej technologi jest jak produkowanie malucha albo nokii 3310 w 2018 roku.

Teraz trochę przesadziłeś. Tak jak sam powiedziałeś nie każdego stać na pompę za kilkadziesiąt tysięcy a dalej większość inwstorów buduje kominy i piece na tzw ekogroszek więc to też trzeba uszanować..

A co do tabelki to pewnie kilku rzeczy nie wpisałem. Pewnie kwoty były minimalne albo poprostu zapomniałem. Ale nie rzecz w tym ile pozycji ale w wartości każdej z nich  :wink:  Nad projektem własnie się zastanawiam. Ja uderzam bardziej w dom letniskowy (co widać po wartości działki ). Taki koło 50kilku metrów to sie znajdzie gotowy ale taki koło 70 to juz chyba bedzie musiałbyć indywidualny bo nic mi sie nie podoba.

Maciuspala szacun za pompe Samsunga - słyszałem, że są naprawdę super i bezkonkurencyjne w półce cenowej.

----------


## zibizz1

Ale ja szanuje ludzi z kominami i piecem na ekgoroszek, sam mam komin. Rozumiem że sa ludzie którzy nie maja pieniędzy a chca zbudować swój dom. (PS. Ja chce Tesle ale nie mam na nia pieniędzy, więc jej nie mam i nie kupię Leafa :smile: ) Ale jak już się zdecydują to nie rozumiem takiej rzeczy że ocieplają dom i płacą 
na gotowo 100zł za 10cm styropianu a 20cm kosztuje 120zł i w imię oszczednosci decydują się na pierwszą opcje. Potem tego już się nie da udoskonalić nie wiem czy ktoś doklejał kolejne 10cm ale koszt to peweni kolejne 100zł. No dobra jak ktos nie ma kasy to robi bez tynku za 80-90 przy pierwszym podejściu.

Podsumowaując dokładajć 20%-25% więcej kasy mamy prawie 2x mniej strat przez ściany. Jeśli ktoś kiedyś bedzie chciał budynek to tego stopnia ulepszyc będzie musiał dołożyć 100% początkowych kosztów czyli zupełnie mu się to nie będzie opłacało.

To samo ogrzewanie. Ludzie decydują się na kaloryfery bo są tańsze, może i są ale w ten sposób pozbawiają się mozliwości przejścia kiedyś na niskotemperaturwe źródło ciepła. Tzn do kaloryferów mozna zamontowac np powietrzną pompe ciepła ale finansowo nie będzie miało to sensu, a zamiana kaloryferów na podłogówke tym bardziej.

----------


## eryk77

> Ludzie decydują się na kaloryfery bo są tańsze


A ja z pełną świadomością zamontowałem kaloryfery w nowobudowanym domu o powierzchni 80m2. I nie z powodów finansowych a prozaicznych - nie lubię ciepła z podłogówki

----------


## marcin225

> A ja z pełną świadomością zamontowałem kaloryfery w nowobudowanym domu o powierzchni 80m2. I nie z powodów finansowych a prozaicznych - nie lubię ciepła z podłogówki


Gorący kaloryfer lubisz za to?  Dziwne dla mnie no ale każdy jest inny  :smile:  Dla mnie nie ma żadnych plusów kaloryferów.

----------


## jajmar

> A ja z pełną świadomością zamontowałem kaloryfery w nowobudowanym domu o powierzchni 80m2. I nie z powodów finansowych a prozaicznych - nie lubię ciepła z podłogówki


Co znaczy nie lobie ciepła z podłogówki? Byłes w domu z dobrze wykonaną podłogówką? Podłoga nie jest zimna tyle tylko czuć.

----------


## surgi22

A może być też chłodna lub zimna latem ( jak chłodzisz ).

----------


## Arturo72

> A ja z pełną świadomością zamontowałem kaloryfery w nowobudowanym domu o powierzchni 80m2. I nie z powodów finansowych a prozaicznych - nie lubię ciepła z podłogówki


Zapewne masz złe doswiadczenia gdzie w podłogę pcha się ukrop rzędu 40-50st.a podloga ma 30 i ponad i parzy co jest błędem.
Zapewne nie zdajesz sobie sprawy,że "ciepla" podloga przy dobrze wykonanej podłogowce to 23-25st.C a temp.twojej stopy na niej to ok.36,6st.C....
I chyba się przejezyczyles w tym wypadku bo powinienes użyć słów "nie lubię zimna z podlogowki"   :big grin:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Zapewne masz złe doswiadczenia gdzie w podłogę pcha się ukrop rzędu 40-50st.a podloga ma 30 i ponad i parzy co jest błędem.
> Zapewne nie zdajesz sobie sprawy,że "ciepla" podloga przy dobrze wykonanej podłogowce to 23-25st.C a temp.twojej stopy na niej to ok.36,6st.C....
> I chyba się przejezyczyles w tym wypadku bo powinienes użyć słów "nie lubię zimna z podlogowki"


Każdy jest inny ja nie lubię "zimnej podłogówki" teraz jem śniadanie i mi zimno w stopki bo boso jestem, podłoga ma teraz 23,3 st.

----------


## martingg

ktoś może podać orientacyjny koszt murowania 1m2 silka 18. Chodzi o samą robotę

----------


## swierol

Po pierwsze do domu 80 m2 nie dał bym źródła ciepła ciepła pod tytułem kocioł na paliwo stało. Mając kaloryfery zapewne masz kocioł zasypowych czy tez na tzw ekoGroszek. Szkoda miejsca na chacie na dodatkowe pomieszczenie No chyba ze kotłownie masz w innym budynku tuż obok domu. Dobre docieplenie i prąd załatwił by sprawę i to możliwe ze mniejszym kosztem. Mój 70m2 domek będzie miał kominek (bardziej dla nastroju) i PC Powietrze-powietrze lub kable bo jeszcze nie zdecydowałem. 
Nie którzy wola kaloryfery bardzie od podłogówki i trzeba to szanować. Nie rozumiem natomiast tych którzy ładuje podłogówkę i np. 3 kaloryfery w salonie.

----------


## Robaczywy

> ktoś może podać orientacyjny koszt murowania 1m2 silka 18. Chodzi o samą robotę


Wydaje mi się, że mało która ekipa tak to liczy. raczej patrzą jakie fundamenty, jaki strop, jaki dach, jaie tarasy, wyciągają średnią, a czy to silka 18, 24, czy BK to już im lotto. przynajmniej takie są moje doświadczenia z czasu poszukiwania ekipy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wydaje mi się, że mało która ekipa tak to liczy. raczej patrzą jakie fundamenty, jaki strop, jaki dach, jaie tarasy, wyciągają średnią, a czy to silka 18, 24, czy BK to już im lotto. przynajmniej takie są moje doświadczenia z czasu poszukiwania ekipy.


Popieram.
Biorąc ekipę do calego SSO nikt nie powinien patrzeć z czego jest ściana bo umowa dotyczy SSO a nie murowania.
I takie też mam doświadczenie.

----------


## martingg

Zobaczymy po niedzieli jestem umówiony z drugim fachowcem polecanym .... Pierwszy 100pln m2 płyty, 55 za m2 silki 18, działowe silka 12 45 za m2 wieniec przy 180m2 parteru 7000...

----------


## Arturo72

> Zobaczymy po niedzieli jestem umówiony z drugim fachowcem polecanym .... Pierwszy 100pln m2 płyty, 55 za m2 silki 18, działowe silka 12 45 za m2 wieniec przy 180m2 parteru 7000...


 Robisz błąd rozdzielając to.
Rzuć zapytanie o cenę całości SSO. A następnie z czego się składa i zadaj ceny za całość.
Tobie powinno wisieć za ile ktoś robi murowanie. Ciebie interesuje SSO

----------


## martingg

Było rozbite po prostu  :wink:  43 tys za 180m2 parteru na płycie bez stropu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Było rozbite po prostu  43 tys za 180m2 parteru na płycie bez stropu.


Jeśli ktoś tak rozbija traktując to jako poszczególne prace to ja bym podziękował takiej ekipie sądząc że są z doskoku...

----------


## m&m0123

> Po pierwsze do domu 80 m2 nie dał bym źródła ciepła ciepła pod tytułem kocioł na paliwo stało. Mając kaloryfery zapewne masz kocioł zasypowych czy tez na tzw ekoGroszek. Szkoda miejsca na chacie na dodatkowe pomieszczenie No chyba ze kotłownie masz w innym budynku tuż obok domu. Dobre docieplenie i prąd załatwił by sprawę i to możliwe ze mniejszym kosztem. *Mój 70m2 domek* będzie miał kominek (bardziej dla nastroju) i PC Powietrze-powietrze lub kable bo jeszcze nie zdecydowałem. 
> Nie którzy wola kaloryfery bardzie od podłogówki i trzeba to szanować. *Nie rozumiem natomiast tych* którzy ładuje podłogówkę i np. 3 kaloryfery w salonie.


Oby to była szeregówka... inaczej nie da się tego zrozumieć...

----------


## Arturo72

> Oby to była szeregówka... inaczej nie da się tego zrozumieć...


Czego nie możesz pojąć ?

----------


## m&m0123

> Czego nie możesz pojąć ?


Czemu wybudowałeś sobie dom 100m2+ a nie 70m?

----------


## martingg

> Jeśli ktoś tak rozbija traktując to jako poszczególne prace to ja bym podziękował takiej ekipie sądząc że są z doskoku...


Mają terminy na 2lata w przód  :wink:  najbliższy czerwiec 2020 wolny  :smile:

----------


## swierol

> Oby to była szeregówka... inaczej nie da się tego zrozumieć...


Wytłumacz co masz na myśli. Metraż? Jeśli tak daruj sobie wywody że m2 wyjdzie drożej,  w takim kurniku nie da się mieszkać itd. Temat po stokroć przerabiany.

----------


## m&m0123

> Wytłumacz co masz na myśli. Metraż? Jeśli tak daruj sobie wywody że m2 wyjdzie drożej,  w takim kurniku nie da się mieszkać itd. Temat po stokroć przerabiany.


Polak to jednak musi się sam przekonać... rób jak chcesz tylko zostaw sobie 'furtke' do rozbudowy...

----------


## swierol

Już jedna furtkę mam i mi wystarczy.

----------


## lotpaj

No to zamknij furtkę i otwórz bramę - wtedy zobaczysz jakie są realne koszta.
Nie to, żebym był jakimś czarnowidzem, ale ja za moje 150 m2. przestałem liczyć włożone pieniądze od 400 tys., kiedy jeszcze ogrodzenia, tarasu, mebli i paru innych rzeczy nie miałem.
Niestety nie obyło się bez bankowej pożyczki, a byłem święcie przekonany, że takowej nie będę musiał zaciągać.

----------


## lotpaj

> Mają terminy na 2lata w przód  najbliższy czerwiec 2020 wolny


Tak ci powiedzieli, czy pojechali wieżowce w Dubaju budować?  :roll eyes: 

- Panie Krzysztofie, ale ja MUSZĘ  w tym roku fundamenty zrobić!
- Fundamenty zrobimy, ale resztę dokończymy w 2020 roku.
- Dopiero?
- Tak. Będziemy w czerwcu, bo 23 maja 2020 roku kończymy inną budowę....

----------


## martingg

> Tak ci powiedzieli, czy pojechali wieżowce w Dubaju budować? 
> 
> - Panie Krzysztofie, ale ja MUSZĘ  w tym roku fundamenty zrobić!
> - Fundamenty zrobimy, ale resztę dokończymy w 2020 roku.
> - Dopiero?
> - Tak. Będziemy w czerwcu, bo 23 maja 2020 roku kończymy inną budowę....


Nie, teoretycznie płyta koniec przyszłego roku budowa 2020 o ile by się udało z płytą.
Znajomy dzwonił w zeszłym roku w lutym najbliższy wolny termin mieli ma wrzesień tego roku

----------


## agb

Takie są u niego po prostu terminy. Też musiałem tyle czekać.

----------


## martingg

czekacie na Pana Mirka?  :wink:  jeśli tak to kiedy u was zaczyna?

----------


## swierol

> No to zamknij furtkę i otwórz bramę - wtedy zobaczysz jakie są realne koszta.
> Nie to, żebym był jakimś czarnowidzem, ale ja za moje 150 m2. przestałem liczyć włożone pieniądze od 400 tys., kiedy jeszcze ogrodzenia, tarasu, mebli i paru innych rzeczy nie miałem.
> Niestety nie obyło się bez bankowej pożyczki, a byłem święcie przekonany, że takowej nie będę musiał zaciągać.


Ale nie rozumiem o czym teraz mówisz??? Ja chce zbudować 70kilka i tyle mi wystarczy. Nie chcę 90 ani 82.
Zdecydowałeś się na 150m2?? Ależ nikt Ci tego nie bronił.

----------


## lotpaj

Nie no, spoko.
Ja ci tylko chcę uświadomić, że jak byś nie liczył, to się przeliczysz. Nie znam człowieka, który wybudował dom, w zakładanym przez siebie budżecie. Ba! Nie znam takiego, który zmieściłby się po dodaniu 10% do zakładanego budżetu.
Także weź to pod uwagę, szczególnie w czasach 500+, żebyś potem się nie zdziwił, że fachowcy powiedzą ci: - Albo Pan dopłacasz X zł., albo kończymy, bo nasze koszta okazały się większe, niż się umawialiśmy.
I co im zrobisz? Umowę im pokażesz? Będziesz się sądził i czekał na wyrok? Ano nie. ZAWSZE, ale to ZAWSZE dopłacisz te parę stów/tys., żeby mieć spokój i żeby następna ekipa mogła wejść wg harmonogramu.
Ech... nie znasz życia i skurwysyństwa ludzi - wszystko jeszcze przed tobą...

A tak poza tym, to szczerze ci życzę, żebyś nie natrafił na takich fachowców!  :good night:

----------


## tkaczor123

Ja wybudowałem w zakładanym budżecie czyli w 200 tyś bez mebli.
Fakt że jestem oblatany w cenach on line i prawie wszystko samemu.
Jak ktoś ma dwie lewe ręce nie ma czasu, nie zna się zarobiony jest itp, ma hajs to tylko zostaje mu zlecenie "fachowcom".
Niektórych rzeczy nie da się wycenić wcześniej (np materiały elektryczne poszły w ciągu roku o ok 25% to samo z innymi, teraz tłumacz komuś że umawiałeś się na kwotę X a trzeba zapłacić Y). Wynagrodzenie też rośnie nikt nie będzie dokładał do interesu.
 swierol pewne koszty są stałe niezależne od metrażu czy będzie to 70 czy 82, 90.
Teraz to domki jak grzyby po deszczu wyrastają istne "żniwa" dla sprzedawców materiałów i wykonawców pewnie efekt 500+ i "tanich" kredytów.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie no, spoko.
> Ja ci tylko chcę uświadomić, że jak byś nie liczył, to się przeliczysz. Nie znam człowieka, który wybudował dom, w zakładanym przez siebie budżecie. Ba! Nie znam takiego, który zmieściłby się po dodaniu 10% do zakładanego budżetu.
> Także weź to pod uwagę, szczególnie w czasach 500+, żebyś potem się nie zdziwił, że fachowcy powiedzą ci: - Albo Pan dopłacasz X zł., albo kończymy, bo nasze koszta okazały się większe, niż się umawialiśmy.
> I co im zrobisz? Umowę im pokażesz? Będziesz się sądził i czekał na wyrok? Ano nie. ZAWSZE, ale to ZAWSZE dopłacisz te parę stów/tys., żeby mieć spokój i żeby następna ekipa mogła wejść wg harmonogramu.
> Ech... nie znasz życia i skurwysyństwa ludzi - wszystko jeszcze przed tobą...
> 
> A tak poza tym, to szczerze ci życzę, żebyś nie natrafił na takich fachowców!


Mało wiesz   :wink: 
Tak jak pisze wyżej tkaczor,można zmieścić się w budżecie jak jest się przygotowanym do budowy i jak sporo rzeczy robi się własnym sumptem co nie znaczy własnoręcznie.
Moje śmiałe założenie budżetu było to że wybuduje dom w cenie mieszkania czyli 250tys.zl pomimo że kosztorys w biurze projektowym zakładal koszt budowy tego domu na 340tys.zl.
Koniec końców wyszło 320tys.zl ze wszystkim ale za dodatkowe zabezpieczenia które musiałem poczynić i zapłacić na szkody górnicze dostałem zwrot 36 klocków czyli nie dużo się pomyliłem wydając ok.280tys.zl ale to i tak ok.60tys.zl mniej niż z kosztorysu biura projektowego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja wybudowałem w zakładanym budżecie czyli w 200 tyś bez mebli.


Pamięć lubi być zawodna.




> jestem już na mecie *zostały mi* tylko meble i *płytki w kuchni.* Wydałem już 200 tyś.


Jak zaczynałem, to marzyłem, żeby zmieścić się w 350K zł w stanie do zamieszkania. Na upartego. Bez zagospodarowania terenu, z prowizorycznym ogrodzeniem, bez tarasów, z jedną wykończoną łazienką itd. To by dawało 3043zł/m2. Teraz wątpię, bym się w tym zmieścił nawet mocno napinając się. Chyba, że zrezygnowałbym z jakości/funkcjonalności.

Do tej pory wydałem 391 274,87 zł (do tego trzeba dodać prąd za rok i wodę za pół roku, ale jeszcze nie podliczyłem). To daje 3402zł/m2. Do zamieszkania jeszcze sporo brakuje, ale za to jest docelowe ogrodzenie i kostka. Zmieniły się trochę preferencje, trochę budżet, trochę daliśmy się przekonać do droższych materiałów. No i teraz rynek szaleje na robociznę. Z materiałami jest różnie. Niektóre szaleją, niektóre kupuję w bardzo podobnej cenie, jak 7 lat temu (uwzględniając inflację cena chyba nawet spadła - albo wzrosły moje kompetencje negocjacyjne  :wink: 
W niektórych miejscach oszczędziliśmy. Stan wykończony pewnie będzie nas kosztował jakieś 4250zł/m2. Jeszcze bez ogrodu/trawnika. Tak naprawdę na gotowo, razem z ogrodem i skromnym kilkoma zabawkami dla dzieci wyjdzie 4,5K minimum.

----------


## swierol

Ależ Panowie. Nigdzie nie napisałem że mam zamiar go postawić za pół darmo. To że nie które koszty są stałe zdecydowały o tym że zwiększyłem domek o kilkanaście metrów.
Malo tego. Gdybym dwa tygodnie temu zapytał ile kosztuje projekty indywidualny i zdecydował się na jednego z forumowiczów pewnie bym kilkukrotnie przeplacil (a może nie???) chyba w tym tamcie wrzuciłem tabelkę z dotychczas ponirsionymi kosztami. Będę stawiał w niezbyt bogatym rejonie i liczę na dobre ceny co nie znaczy że zapłacę połowę czy nawet 70% średnich stawek. Po odebraniu dokumentów mam 3lata na rozpoczęcie. Zmienić się może wszystko a jestem w tej dobrej sytuacji że mi się nie spieszy.

----------


## swierol

Zapomniał bym. Lotpaj dziękuję za życzenie i przstrogi :smile:  na szczęście fachowców bede musiał mieć do sso. Na resztę już mam fachowca z którym co tydzień jeżdżę na ryby a i dwie ręce całkiem sprawne posiadam. Jak już pisałem to bym być domek weekendowo-wakacyjny dla mnie i mojej rodziny. Więc jak tylko w środku nie będzie hulal wiatr to sobie mogę dlubac do woli :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

> * Cytat Napisał tkaczor123 jestem już na mecie zostały mi tylko meble i płytki w kuchni. Wydałem już 200 tyś.*
> Pamięć lubi być zawodna.


Akurat płytki 60x60 i 60x15 z klejem kerakoll wyszło dodatkowo niecałe 2 tyś, nie odjąłem też zwrotu VAT za materiały budowlane w wysokości 4 tyś który mi się należał :smile: . Mało osób prowadzi tabelkę z kosztami,później po przekroczeniu kwoty X nie wpisują,, moja ma ponad 500 pozycji, wszystko skrupulatnie notowane. Zawsze lepiej przewidzieć więcej niż mniej planując budżet.

----------


## Janekk1234

dopiero zaczynam budowe- ale nie chce mi się wierzyć że to aż tyle kosztuje...

jak ktoś kupuje zlew za kilka tysięcy to nie dziwne...

czy wy wszyscy macie kuchnie po 50 tysięcy , skoro na takim OLX aż roi się od okazji w cenach po 3 tys....często mebelki nieużywane...

źródło ciepła - moje będzie kosztować 3tysiące ( kocioł dwufunkcyjny termeta) 

więc już na tych dwóch rzeczach mamy różnicę prawie 100 tysięcy...kuchnia 50 i pompa ciepła drugie 50...

ja zrobię mój domek ładnie z dobrych materiałów i tanio. o.

ostatnio jak robilem remont c.o mieszkania to hydraulik rył 2 tygodnie w 5 pokojach gdy usuwał piony i kładł nowe rurki miedziane  i wymienił niektóre grzejniki  grzejniki. 
razem z nowym gazowym  kotłem , nową rurą do gazu 10 metrów, resztą materiałów i jego robotą wyszło 13 tys. 

to ile mi wyjdzie na hydraulikę w nowym domu ? kuchnia i dwie łazienki. 
poprowadzić pexa to chyba nie sa dziesiątki tysięcy...

kolejne - piwnica lub garaż - jak czytam że wszyscy tam kładą kafelki...to pytam - po co...

----------


## Kaizen

> dopiero zaczynam budowe- ale nie chce mi się wierzyć że to aż tyle kosztuje...
> 
> jak ktoś kupuje zlew za kilka tysięcy to nie dziwne...
> 
> czy wy wszyscy macie kuchnie po 50 tysięcy , skoro na takim OLX aż roi się od okazji w cenach po 3 tys....często mebelki nieużywane...


Chyba  nikt nie podaje tu kosztów z umeblowaniem i żyrandolami. Bo takie drobiazgi mają kosmiczny rozrzut cen. Chyba maks to stan deweloperski (czyli z gniazdkami, bez armatury, bez białego montażu).




> źródło ciepła - moje będzie kosztować 3tysiące ( kocioł dwufunkcyjny termeta)


Dorzuć do tego z 80zł/m2 podłogówki i zasobnik z wężownicą. I się robi drogo. 




> więc już na tych dwóch rzeczach mamy różnicę prawie 100 tysięcy...kuchnia 50 i pompa ciepła drugie 50...


Jak już to kotłownia z PC cała kosztuje z 30K (z zasobnikiem, pompami itd.). Bez PC zaoszczędzisz z tego kilkanaście tysięcy z mocno budżetowym kotłem na gaz czy prąd. Ale przy gazie wydasz jeszcze czapkę pieniędzy na przyłącze, projekt i instalację gazową.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mało osób prowadzi tabelkę z kosztami,później po przekroczeniu kwoty X nie wpisują,, moja ma ponad 500 pozycji, wszystko skrupulatnie notowane.


Nieźle. Moja ma dotąd 241. W tym pozycje typu "złączki żelowe do skrętki 50szt 8,09zł".

----------


## Janekk1234

> przy gazie wydasz jeszcze czapkę pieniędzy na przyłącze, projekt i instalację gazową.


gaz mam w ulicy. projekt kosztuje 500 złotych.

----------


## Arturo72

> gaz mam w ulicy. projekt kosztuje 500 złotych.


Z ulicy na działkę ok.2000zł,z dzialki do domu następne 2000zł.
Montaż podobnie i już masz 11tys.zl.

----------


## tkaczor123

> gaz mam w ulicy. projekt kosztuje 500 złotych.


Ja też miałem w ulicy, wykonanie przyłącza przez zakład kosztowało mnie 3623zł, nie dało się inaczej sam bym to wykonał dużo taniej na pewno mniej niż połowę tej kwoty, no i szybciej tak to hu.. wyczekali mnie do końca czyli 2 lata. Dodatkowo przyjechała ekipa partaczy i mi uszkodziła światłowód i kabel zasilający garaż szkoda słów.

----------


## tkaczor123

> dopiero zaczynam budowe- ale nie chce mi się wierzyć że to aż tyle kosztuje...
> 
> czy wy wszyscy macie kuchnie po 50 tysięcy , skoro na takim OLX aż roi się od okazji w cenach po 3 tys....często mebelki nieużywane...


Nie musisz wierzyć potem obudzisz się z ręką w nocniku czego Tobie nie życzę.
Ja mam kuchnie za 15 tyś, kumpel ma za 3 tyś i żyje.
Pierwsza wycena mebli do kuchni to było 20 tyś (takie się żonie u widziały).
Liczysz sam piec 3 tyś a gdzie reszta drobiazgów??
Kazien to się nazywa łącznik UY2 potocznie zwany Scotchlok :wink: .

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie musisz wierzyć potem obudzisz się z ręką w nocniku czego Tobie nie życzę.
> Ja mam kuchnie za 15 tyś, kumpel ma za 3 tyś i żyje.
> Pierwsza wycena mebli do kuchni to było 20 tyś (takie się żonie u widziały).
> Liczysz sam piec 3 tyś a gdzie reszta drobiazgów??
> Kazien to się nazywa łącznik UY2 potocznie zwany Scotchlok.


Głupoty opowiadasz.
Szacun dla takich inwestorów a dla podobnych Tobie szacunek nie warty.
Mam meble kuchenne na wymiar wg mojego życzenia w kolorze i fakturze jaki sobie wybralem w cenie 4tys.zl
Do tego wyposażenie.W całości.Whirlpool za 2,6tys i za ok.7tyś.zl kuchnia śmiga od 5 lat bezproblemowo.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Głupoty opowiadasz.
> Szacun dla takich inwestorów a dla podobnych Tobie szacunek nie warty.
> Mam meble kuchenne na wymiar wg mojego życzenia w kolorze i fakturze jaki sobie wybralem w cenie 4tys.zl
> Do tego wyposażenie.W całości.Whirlpool za 2,6tys i za ok.7tyś.zl kuchnia śmiga od lat bezproblemowo


Przecież napisałem że ja mam kuchnie  za 15tyś z wyposażeniem kumpel za 3 tyś i żyjemy więc nie wiem o co się czepiasz???
Każdy kupuje to na co go stać, ja nikogo nie potępiam. Chce tylko uświadomić kolegę Janekk1234 ze wszystko kosztuje.

----------


## Frofo007

> dopiero zaczynam budowe- ale nie chce mi się wierzyć że to aż tyle kosztuje...


Ja też nie wierzyłem dopóki sam nie zacząłem się budować i dokładnie wszystkiego liczyć. Myślałem, że osoby, które piszę o wysokich kosztach to śpią na kasie i niewiadomo ile za wszystko płacą. Myślałem, że ja to będę kozak i będzie tanio i dobrze, ale niestety tak się nie da, chyba że wszystko sam zrobisz.

Piszesz 3000zł kocioł gazowy, tylko dolicz:

Przyłącz gazu
Przyłącz od skrzynki do domu
Komin
Zbiornik na CWU
Koszt montażu wraz z potrzebnymi rurkami, pompami itp.

W moim wypadku koszt pompy ciepła to będzie około 22tyś (a można kupić za 15).

Alternatywnie mogę wydać na piec gazowy:

Piec gazowy: 4000zł
Komin: 1000zł
Przyłącze gazu na działce 2000zł
Przyłączenie gazu do domu 3000zł (myślę, że pewnie więcej bo skrzynkę z gazem miałbym 30m od domu)

Razem: 10tyś a markową pompę ciepła możesz mieć za 15tyś, która przy grzaniu w II taryfie zwróci się po kilku sezonach.

Jak widzisz czasami warto wydać trochę więcej aby później płacić mniej i właśnie osoby, które nie mają kasy muszą "przepłacać" i budować dobrze bo ich nie stać później aby płacić 3 razy wyższe rachunki za ogrzewanie

Podobnie z drzwiami wejściowymi. Teraz w mieszkaniu mam drzwi za 1000zł i jestem zadowolony więc pomyślałem, że jak wydam 1500zł to już w ogóle będą ładne i super. Ale zacząłem czytać i okazało się, że drzwi w mieszkaniu są narażone na takie same "żywioły" jak drzwi wewnętrzne pomiędzy pokojami więc tam za bardzo nie ma co się psuć. Natomiast drzwi zewnętrzne do domu muszą być odporne na UV, na deszcz, wilgoć, mrozy, upały, śnieg, wiatr itp. Czytałem też opinie osób, które do domu kupiły drzwi za 1500zł i były zadowolone do pierwszej zimy. Mnie nie stać na to aby kupić drzwi za 1500zł, zapłacić za ich montaż 400zł, za obórkę powiedzmy 100zł a po roku być zmuszonym do zakupu firmowych drzwi, które zaczynają się od około 3000zł, zapłacić za demontaż starych, montaż nowych, obróbki itd. bo nagle robi się z tego poważna kwota.

Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania wszystkie materiały, które kupuje do domu są produktami polecanych na rynku firm, ale z niskiej lub średniej półki cenowej danego producenta. Przy takich założeniach może nie wybudujesz się tanio, ale jak już pisałem nie każdego stać na tanie budowanie bo potem to się może zemścić.

A wracając do tematu mi trochę jeszcze brakuje do stanu deweloperskiego, ale jeśli moje szacunki mnie nie zawiodą to 1m2 powierzchni PO PODŁODZE stanu deweloperskiego kosztować będzie 2500zł za m2. Bez działki, ogrodzenia, przyłączy, kosztów prądu, wody, projektu itp. sama budowa. Mój metraż to 190m2 po podłodze, także przy mniejszym metrażu koszty byłyby wyższe (za sporo rzeczy płaci się tyle samo niezależnie od wielkości domu).

----------


## Frofo007

> Głupoty opowiadasz.
> Szacun dla takich inwestorów a dla podobnych Tobie szacunek nie warty.


Szacunku nie warty bo spodobała mu się kuchnia za 15tyś, taką kupił bo go stać i jest zadowolony?  :big grin:  Ciekawa logika.
Akurat ja u siebie w mieszkaniu mam też kuchnię za 3 tyś (i szacunek Arturu72 gratis  :big grin: ), ale jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówkę to każdy ma to co mu się podoba i na co go stać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Szacunku nie warty bo spodobała mu się kuchnia za 15tyś, taką kupił bo go stać i jest zadowolony?  Ciekawa logika.
> Akurat ja u siebie w mieszkaniu mam też kuchnię za 3 tyś (i szacunek Arturu72 gratis ), ale jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówkę to każdy ma to co mu się podoba i na co go stać.


Gratisu mi akurat nie trzeba bo "dziadek" jestem ale punktuje głupotę  :wink:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Szacunku nie warty bo spodobała mu się kuchnia za 15tyś, taką kupił bo go stać i jest zadowolony?  Ciekawa logika.
> Akurat ja u siebie w mieszkaniu mam też kuchnię za 3 tyś (i szacunek Arturu72 gratis ), ale jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówkę to każdy ma to co mu się podoba i na co go stać.


Dokładnie każdy ma to co mu się podoba i na co go stać, co za problem ze spodobała mi się kuchnia w płycie mdf lakierowanej której metr kosztuje w zakupie 280zł? mogła być płyta wiórowa po 40zł za metr. Arturo72 Zazdrość czy co??

----------


## Janekk1234

Nie wiedziałem że pompy ciepła tak stanialy.

----------


## agb

Ja też nie...  :wink:  Co to za pompa za 15k ze wszystkim?

----------


## Arturo72

> Dokładnie każdy ma to co mu się podoba i na co go stać, co za problem ze spodobała mi się kuchnia w płycie mdf lakierowanej której metr kosztuje w zakupie 280zł? mogła być płyta wiórowa po 40zł za metr. Arturo72 Zazdrość czy co??


Czy zazdroszczę po 5 latach użytkowania i życia w kuchni jaką wybrałem lismy  ?
Absolutnie nie bo od początku nie chcieliśmy żeby coś świeciło się jak psu jajca.
Miało być tak jak jest i w przeciągu lat jest dalej dobrze

----------


## Janekk1234

Ja piszę bez podtekstu. Jakieś 8 lat temu szwagier to montowal i wyszło go 80tys ale wtedy to nowość była.... Na pewno pompy stanialy a jak to teraz kosztuje około 20 tysięcy to nie ma co się zastanawiać nad innymi źródłami ciepła. Chciałem kocioł gazowy ale to przemyślę

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja piszę bez podtekstu. Jakieś 8 lemuw szwagier to montowal i wyszło go 80tys ale wtedy to nowość była.... Na pewno pompy stanialy a jak to teraz kosztuje około 20 tysięcy to nie ma co się zastanawiać nad innymi źródłami ciepła. Chciałem kocioł gazowy ale to przemyślę


Zatem skończ pisać idiotyzmy bo w 2010r czyli 8 lat temu Atlantic Alfea 8 kW był w cenie 14tyś.źl

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jak już to kotłownia z PC cała kosztuje z 30K (z zasobnikiem, pompami itd.). Bez PC zaoszczędzisz z tego kilkanaście tysięcy z mocno budżetowym kotłem na gaz czy prąd. Ale przy gazie wydasz jeszcze czapkę pieniędzy na przyłącze, projekt i instalację gazową.


Przesadzasz ...

Spokojnie markową pompę ciepła PW z całym wyposażeniem kotłowni ,  zbiornikiem i oczywiście z usługą można mieć poniżej 20tys.
Sam tyle płaciłem a z tego co czytam innym jeszcze taniej się udało kupić  :smile: 
U mnie dodatkowo zwrot z gminy 3000zł ze względu na montaż pompy.

Podłogówka na nasz cały dom poniżej 5000zł (materiały markowe + usluga).

Czyli kompletny system ogrzewania (podłogówka + pompa + bojler 300L) - 22 tys zł.

----------


## Nurek_

Odnośnie kosztów: właśnie zakończyłem etap 0
Na razie wyglądało to następująco:

*KOSZTY PRZYGOTOWAWCZE*
4000 Projekt
1250 Kierownik budowy
1568 Blaszak
800 Mapki do celów projektowych
420 Ogrodzenie tymczasowe
200 Wytyczenie działki
160 Narzędzia
120 Zajęcie pasa drogowego
70 Paliki geodeta
500 Wytyczenie domu
167 Kibelek
44 waz ogrodowy + złączki
41 Zawór + kran
RAZEM 9320

*PRZYŁĄCZA:*
1476 Projekt przyłączy wodociąg i kanalizacja		
147,6 Uzgodnienia łączy		
5400 Przyłącza woda+kanalizacja		
400 Inwentaryzacja geodezyjna wod-kan		
1591,13 Prąd przyłącze    
188,4 Wodomierz		

RAZEM 9203,13

*FUNDAMENTY*
2600 beton na ławy
2210 stal
3100 szalunki, cement, papa, dysperbit itd. - rachunki od ekipy
3100 bloczki fundamentowe
2080 styropian (hydro 15)
300	folia kubełkowa+klej do styro
950	koparka
2000 piach + koparka do zasypki
3650 chudziak
650	kanaliza
202	bednarka
500	piach do murowania
175	peszle
11000 robocizna

RAZEM 32517

Trochę ponad 51 tyś, mam nadzieję zmieścić się w 120 tyś z SSO (bez kosztów przygotowawczych i przyłączy). Dom jak w dzienniku

----------


## Janekk1234

> Zatem skończ pisać idiotyzmy bo w 2010r czyli 8 lat temu Atlantic Alfea 8 kW był w cenie 14tyś.źl


Ale ja podałem koszt c.o w domu zasilanego pompą a ty podałeś koszt zakupu urządzenia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale ja podałem koszt c.o w domu zasilanego pompą a ty podałeś koszt zakupu urządzenia.


Ależ proszę bardzo:

To jest całościowe zużycie energii na c,o+cwu do wczoraj od 2013r.
W cenie 0,30zl/kWh.

----------


## Frofo007

Kaszpir: jaka firma montowała Ci pompę? Ja mam wycenę na kotłownię z t-cap 9kW na 30tyś brutto.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja też nie...  Co to za pompa za 15k ze wszystkim?


Ja nie pisałem o pompie za 15k ze wszystkim tylko samej pompie. Pewnie można mieć jakąś niemarkową za te pieniądze już z całą kotłownią ale ja bym nie ryzykował.

Porównanie dotyczyło kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego + przyłącza gazu itp. z pompą ciepła. Po prostu kupując pompę odpada przyłącze gazu, komin itp.
Cała reszta kosztowo jest taka sama w przypadku gazu i pompy. Wychodzi na to, że różnica pomiędzy tanią markową pompą ciepła powietrze-woda a kotłem kondensacyjnym na gaz to około 5000zł.

----------


## Janekk1234

Tylko do pompy trzeba mieć osobne pomieszczenie i osobny grzejnik na bieżącą wodę.

----------


## maciuspala

> Głupoty opowiadasz.
> Szacun dla takich inwestorów a dla podobnych Tobie szacunek nie warty.
> Mam meble kuchenne na wymiar wg mojego życzenia w kolorze i fakturze jaki sobie wybralem w cenie 4tys.zl
> Do tego wyposażenie.W całości.Whirlpool za 2,6tys i za ok.7tyś.zl kuchnia śmiga od 5 lat bezproblemowo.


tak się zastanawiam, nad ta kuchnią za 7 tyś :Smile: 
Piekarnik tani( nie widać na zdjęciu marki więc przyjmuję najtańsze wersje) 1000 zł, mikrofala w zabudowie na zdjęciu drogi model ok 1500 zł, płyta ok 1000 zł, lodówki nie widać tania 1000 zł dobra 2-3 tyś, zmywarka 1500 zł więc mowienie że spokojnie kuchnię za 7 tyś można skompletować to bujda na resorach.
Najtańsza kuchnia na wymiar to 1000 zł mb 
10 lat temu kolega kuchnie mi robił za tanie meble plus agd wyszło mnie 8000 zł bez zmywarki i indukcji.
Teraz jak zmieszczę się w 20 tyś będzie dobrze.
Oczywiście można kupić używaną kuchnię i myć gary w miednicy i chwalić się ze kuchnia poniżej 2 tyś :Smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

Lodówkę ostatnio kupowałem firma Amica za 850 złotych. Cichutko działa. Różnicy poza brakiem urządzenia do robienia kostek lodu nie widzę w porównaniu do tych droższych . Mikrofala 1500 to chyba jakiś mega wypas jak ktoś ma w kuchni też piekarnik to po co mu taka Mikrofala. Zmywarka Bosch 800 złotych.

----------


## Frofo007

> Lodówkę ostatnio kupowałem firma Amica za 850 złotych. Cichutko działa. Różnicy poza brakiem urządzenia do robienia kostek lodu nie widzę w porównaniu do tych droższych .


A ja widzę różnicę. Miałem lodówkę kilkunastoletnią, którą zmieniłem na nową w klasie A++ albo A+++ (już nie pamiętam). Pierwsze co zauważyłem to drastyczny spadek rachunków za prąd. Jej zakup już dawno się zwrócił z samych oszczędności (kiedyś podobnie było z zakupem żarówek LED jak jeszcze były drogie, też mi się zwrócił). To co zauważyła moja kobieta to, że w nowej lodówce pożywienie psuje się 2-3 razy wolniej niż w starej. Praktycznie obecnie nie zdarza się aby coś się zepsuło. Nie wiem czy to zasługa strefy zero do której wkładamy produkty szybko się psujące, czy też technologii nofrost, antybakteryjnym uszczelką itp. ale w lodówce jest sucho i przestaliśmy wyrzucać jedzenie. A pomijając już aspekt finansowy to zawsze w człowiekowi jakoś budziło się sumienie że wyrzuca jedzenie, że nie dopilnował a gdzieś w afryce ludzie głodują.

Powiem tak. Każdy swoje chwali. Można być zadowolonym z kuchni za 1tyś i można być też z takiej za 100tyś - wszystko zależy od preferencji i zasobności portfela. Jednak jeśli rozmawiamy tu o kosztach to właśnie przez pryzmat wydatków nie zawsze opłaca się kupić to co najtańsze bo z reguły wyda się więcej.

Ja już przerabiałem zakup chińskiej kosy spalinowej za 300zł, która po 2 koszeniach się popsuła. No trudno wydałem 2000zł na markową o mniejszej mocy na papierze a 2 razy większej w rzeczywistości, koszę już 5 lat i nic się nie dzieje. Podobnie było z innymi "oszczędnościami" - tak kupiłem chiński motor, który nowy z salonu był w gorszym stanie niż ten, na który go zamieniłem, czyli 10 letnią yamahę. Wiele razy już chciałem "zaoszczędzić" i wyszedłem na tym tak, że płaciłem 2 razy za to samo. 
Także trzeba podejmować mądre decyzję. Zauważyłem, że do pewnej kwoty płaci się za jakość a później już tylko za wygląd, markę, niepotrzebne funkcje itp.

----------


## Kaizen

Myślałem, że to wątek o kosztach budowy. A nie utrzymania lodówek.

Pisanie o drastycznym spadku jest niepoważne. Mierzyłem przez dłuższy czas i Beko CSA 29000 wyszło 37,8kWh/mies latem. Inna lodówka - Mastercook (modelu nie pamiętam - z osobną regulacją temperatury w* w chłodziarce, i osobno w zamrażarce - super bajer) wielkość podobna - 37,116kWh/mies.

Jak licząc po 60gr/kWh to jakieś 22zł/mies w rachunkach, to ile można z tego urwać, żeby to nazwać drastycznym spadkiem rachunków za prąd?

----------


## Frofo007

Rachunki spadły około o 50zł co 2mc, czyli 300zł rocznie. Lodówka kosztowała 1500zł, czyli po 5 latach jej koszt się zwrócił na samym prądzie a działa dalej  :smile: 

Koniec offtopu - konkluzja po prostu taka, że nie zawsze budując i urządzając najtaniej w perspektywie lat będzie najtaniej  :wink:

----------


## Janekk1234

Tylko nie porównuj 20 letniej lodówki z tymi nowymi.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Głupoty opowiadasz.
> Szacun dla takich inwestorów a dla podobnych Tobie szacunek nie warty.
> Mam meble kuchenne na wymiar wg mojego życzenia w kolorze i fakturze jaki sobie wybralem w cenie 4tys.zl
> Do tego wyposażenie.W całości.Whirlpool za 2,6tys i za ok.7tyś.zl kuchnia śmiga od 5 lat bezproblemowo.
> Załącznik 414602


Arturo 5 lat temu ceny były inne ...
Obecnie stolarze się cenią a i materiały podrożały ...

Kazdy kupuje na co go stać i co mu się podoba ...

My wiedzieliśmy jaką kuchnię chcemy , ale i tak trzeba było zastosować pewne kompromisy.
Chcieliśmy blaty kwarcowe , ale wysoka cena nas wystraszyła i zrezygnowaliśmy.

Nam podobają się fronty lakierowane na wysoki połysk. Problem taki że są one najdroższe i kilka razy droższe od najtańszych frontów z płyty meblowej a to one w dużym stopniu wpływają na cenę końcową ...
Oczywiście na cenę końcową wpływa też ilość metrów zabudowy i ich skomplikowanie ...

U nas metrów sporo a zabudowa dość skomplikowana ...

Wyceny mieliśmy bardzo różne . Większość wyceniała kuchnię za około 20-30 tys , oczywiście bez sprzętu ....

Udało się nam ją zamówić od stolarza z innego miasta i ze sprzętami kuchennymi kosztowała kilkanaście tysięcy ..



Kuchnia nie jest jakiś max wypas i spokojnie można by jeszcze w nią włożyć z 10-15 tys (blaty kwarcowe) , najlepsze mechanizmy , cargo i itd ...

Ale zawsze trzeba zachować jakiś umiar i wiedzieć na co nas stać i nie przesadzić  :wink: 

Ale kazdy kupuje to na co go stać i co mu się podoba ..

----------


## kaszpir007

> Kaszpir: jaka firma montowała Ci pompę? Ja mam wycenę na kotłownię z t-cap 9kW na 30tyś brutto.


Nie wiem jaki masz dom ale po co Ci taki potwór do domu ?

To pompa do starszych domów , z kiepskim ociepleniem.

Do nowych domów w większości starczy zwykła pompa 7-9KW (LG,Samsung,Panasonic) ...

Dodatkowo w większosci nie potrzeba żadnych buforów , dodatkowych pomp , termostatów i głowic na podłógówkę iitd) i też to cenę obniża ...

----------


## kaszpir007

> Oczywiście można kupić używaną kuchnię i myć gary w miednicy i chwalić się ze kuchnia poniżej 2 tyś


Jak byłem singlem i kupiłem swoje pierwsze mieszkanie to przez dług czas w kuchni miałem szafkę za 100zł pod zlewozmywak , zlewozmywak z baterią za 100zł i dodatkową szafkę za 100zł. Piekarnik miałem gratis bo był już w mieszkaniu (taki gratis od dewelopera).

Więc oczywiście że można tanio  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie wiem jaki masz dom ale po co Ci taki potwór do domu ?.


190m2 po podłodze. Grzać chciałbym w II taryfie. OZC na CO: 6300W.

----------


## kaszpir007

> 190m2 po podłodze. Grzać chciałbym w II taryfie. OZC na CO: 6300W.


A to co innego  :wink: 

Myślałem że dom mniejszy ...

U mnie przy 117m2 ogrzewanych pompa 9KW LG dała radę bez grzałek nawet jak było -23 stopnie . Ale ja mam dom mniejszy i nawet przy -20stopni pompa da radę bez grzałek.

U Ciebie faktycznie Panasonic T-CAP będzie dobrym wyborem , bo dom większy i ważne aby moc za mocno nie spadła przy mrozach ...

----------


## Frofo007

Decydowałbym się na tego tcapa 9kW ale teraz podobno co roku trzeba robić na niego przeglądy. Mniejsze pompy już tych przeglądów nie wymagają bo mają mniej czynnika chłodniczego.

----------


## Arturo72

> tak się zastanawiam, nad ta kuchnią za 7 tyś
> Piekarnik tani( nie widać na zdjęciu marki więc przyjmuję najtańsze wersje) 1000 zł, mikrofala w zabudowie na zdjęciu drogi model ok 1500 zł, płyta ok 1000 zł, lodówki nie widać tania 1000 zł dobra 2-3 tyś, zmywarka 1500 zł więc mowienie że spokojnie kuchnię za 7 tyś można skompletować to bujda na resorach.
> Najtańsza kuchnia na wymiar to 1000 zł mb 
> 10 lat temu kolega kuchnie mi robił za tanie meble plus agd wyszło mnie 8000 zł bez zmywarki i indukcji.
> Teraz jak zmieszczę się w 20 tyś będzie dobrze.
> Oczywiście można kupić używaną kuchnię i myć gary w miednicy i chwalić się ze kuchnia poniżej 2 tyś


Całość sprzętu AGD to Whilpool...czyli piekarnik,mikrofala,płyta i zmywarka. 
Nie wiem czy moja kuchnia NA WYMIAR była najtańsza ale jest na wymiar zamówiona od stolarza,którego polecam i kosztowała niecałe 4tys.zl

----------


## PaRa

Po przeczytaniu kilku postów otworzyłem swoją tabelkę z wydatkami, początek budowy 12.2015 ( płyta fundamentowa ), mury ruszyły 03.2016 wprowadziłem się 03.2017. Podzieliłem sumę wydatków przez 174,3 m2 bo taki mam metraż domu z garażem, powierzchnia ogrzewana 135 m2.  Kosztorys przekroczony o 67 tyś. koszt m2 stan deweloperski 2150 zł za m2, koszt wszystkich wydatków 3550 zł za m2 ( budowa / otoczenie / wykończeniówka ) i jeszcze trochę zostało do zrobienia.

----------


## zibizz1

1. Ceny robocizny w ostanich latach poszły w góre
2. Oczywiście że lodówka nowa z inwerterem bierze mniej pradu niż 20 letna, ale nie opłąca się dopłacać 1000zł do A+++,żeby oszczędzać na rachunku 2zł/ miesiąc.
3. Kuchnia temat rzeka, można zrobić z okleiny za pare tysiecy same szafki, ale równie dobrze można zbudować chatke z desek i w niej zamieszkać. Oczywiście ktoś może uważać że fronty lakierowane to zbędny wydatek no i OK, ale dobre mechanizmy szuflady w której mozna trzymać np naczynia i które wytrzymają kilknaście lat to 150-200zł sztuka, dobre wysokie cargo >1000zł. do tego jakieś klapy górne i się okaże ze same mechanizmy kosztują minimum 10tys. Ktoś kto nie używał takiej kuchni to nie zrozumie. No i ważna jest tez ilość tych szafek. No i zależy jak drogi stolarz. Kuchnia jak na obrazku poniżej bez AGD jedna wycena to 50tys inna wycena to 25tys


Budowa domu za 2500/m2 gotowego do zamieszkania to troche tak jak kupno nowego auta bez klimy i wspomagania. Żeby ta klima i wspomaganie było oraz może jakieś radio i elektryczne lusterka to trzeba się przygotować się na 3500zł/m2 (przy pow ~150m2). Sam dom bez tarasów, podjazdów, ogrodzen itp.

----------


## swierol

Ja kupiłem auto nowe ze wspomaganiem, klimatyzacja , elektrycznymi szybami, kolor metalik, koło zapasowe w pełnym rozmiarze :smile:  za 41tys. Jak to się ma do tych 3500/m2 ?
Dodam ze nie jest do Dacia, Fiat czy malutkie francuziki typu twingo.

Kurde zapomniałem ze mam jeszcze te elektrycznie ustawiane lusterka :smile:

----------


## zibizz1

> Ja kupiłem auto nowe ze wspomaganiem, klimatyzacja , elektrycznymi szybami, kolor metalik, koło zapasowe w pełnym rozmiarze za 41tys. Jak to się ma do tych 3500/m2 ?


Tak samo jak lata i lata świetlne.
Zaprawdę, powiadam wam: lepiej jest założyć duuużo większy budżet na budowę i w razie czego kupić nowe auto za 40tys z pozostałej kasy z kredytu hipotecznego z niskim oprocentowaniem aniżeli dobierać pod koniec drogi kredyt gotówkowy żeby tylko móc zrobić podłogę czy zabudowę w kuchni, aby tylko móc się wprowadzić i mieszkać w szarym domu na łysej działce przez kolejne 5 lat.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak samo jak lata i lata świetlne.
> Zaprawdę, powiadam wam: lepiej jest założyć duuużo większy budżet na budowę i w razie czego kupić nowe auto za 40tys z pozostałej kasy z kredytu hipotecznego z niskim oprocentowaniem aniżeli dobierać pod koniec drogi kredyt gotówkowy żeby tylko móc zrobić podłogę czy zabudowę w kuchni, aby tylko móc się wprowadzić i mieszkać w szarym domu na łysej działce przez kolejne 5 lat.


Wystarczy dobrze zrobiony budżet i kosztorys,łącznie z wykonczeniem podłóg czy zabudową kuchni.
Ceny są przecież znane wszystkim.
Oczywiście są sytuacje nie do przewidzenia ale szczegółowo zrobiony kosztorys przed sprawi,że niezbyt wiele zdziwimy się ...

----------


## marcin225

> Tak samo jak lata i lata świetlne.
> Zaprawdę, powiadam wam: lepiej jest założyć duuużo większy budżet na budowę i w razie czego kupić nowe auto za 40tys z pozostałej kasy z kredytu hipotecznego z niskim oprocentowaniem aniżeli dobierać pod koniec drogi kredyt gotówkowy żeby tylko móc zrobić podłogę czy zabudowę w kuchni, aby tylko móc się wprowadzić i mieszkać w szarym domu na łysej działce przez kolejne 5 lat.


Zazwyczaj ludzie zakładają większe budżety a na koniec i tak nagle brakuje na ogrodzenie i taras... o ogrodzie nie wspomnę. Ile domów stoi zamieszkanych a ogrodzenie budowlane z siatki leśnej  :big grin:   Moim zdaniem lepiej się 1-2 lata przemęczyć , uzbierać i dokończyć porządnie (chodzi o zagospodarowanie terenu) niż na koniec zrobić po taniości.

----------


## martingg

> Zazwyczaj ludzie zakładają większe budżety a na koniec i tak nagle brakuje na ogrodzenie i taras... o ogrodzie nie wspomnę. Ile domów stoi zamieszkanych a ogrodzenie budowlane z siatki leśnej   Moim zdaniem lepiej się 1-2 lata przemęczyć , uzbierać i dokończyć porządnie (chodzi o zagospodarowanie terenu) niż na koniec zrobić po taniości.


bo większość chce wejść na gotowe a nagle się okazuje że zrobienie takiego ogrodzenia "czyimiś" rękoma to 50 tysi  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

Ja też początkowo po przeczytaniu kilku wątków optymistycznie podchodziłem do kosztów. Ale w porę zweryfikowałem to co różni piszą - na moje 150 mkw z zagospodarowaniem działki, porządnym ogrodzeniem, garażem trzeba założyć budżet w wysokości 500-550 tyś. i nie ma na to mocnych. 3500 zł/mkw to całkiem realna kwota za całą inwestycję.

----------


## Lukasz11

> 3500 zł/mkw to całkiem realna kwota za całą inwestycję.


Ale to netto, czy brutto? I za stan wykończony, czy deweloperski?

Też się przymierzam do budowy. I zastanawiam się jak szacować budżet. Myślę o prostej parterowce około 125 mkw z garażem dwustanowiskowy i poddaszem do adaptacji. We Wrocławiu  (drogo).
Liczę tak: 170 mkw powierzchni calkowitej w tym 45 mkw garaz. Koszt deweloperski (brutto): 3,5 tyś za dom i 2 tyś za garaż.
Do tego 1 tyś za mkw wykończenia do zamieszkania.
Plus projekt, papiery, przyłącza i zagospodarowanie dzialki.

Czyli brutto: 125 x 3,5 + 45 x 2 = 527,5 tyś za samo wybudowanie budynku (materiały plus robocizna).

Jest to realne?

----------


## kemot_p

Wg moich szacunków w kwocie 550 tyś powinienem się zmieścić z domem do zamieszkania i zagospodarowaniem działki. Dla komfortu zakladam sobie jeszcze dodatkowe 10% na fanaberie - inteligentny dom, nawadnianie ogrodu i jakieś niespodzianki.

----------


## swierol

> Tak samo jak lata i lata świetlne.
> Zaprawdę, powiadam wam: lepiej jest założyć duuużo większy budżet na budowę i w razie czego kupić nowe auto za 40tys z pozostałej kasy z kredytu hipotecznego z niskim oprocentowaniem aniżeli dobierać pod koniec drogi kredyt gotówkowy żeby tylko móc zrobić podłogę czy zabudowę w kuchni, aby tylko móc się wprowadzić i mieszkać w szarym domu na łysej działce przez kolejne 5 lat.


Akurat to było 2 lata temu :smile: 
Chciałem tylko delikatnie zasygnalizowac że można wygodnie ale nie za wszelką (wysoka) cenę. Wygoda to pojęcie oczywiście względne ale tu i ówdzie można parę złoty zachować na np dobra zimowke  :smile:

----------


## zamzam

Witajcie. Próbuję oszacować koszt stanu deweloperskiego domu o powierzchni użytkowej ~158m2:
- typ stodoła (na planie prostokąta: parter + garaż w bryle +poddasze),
- dach o nachyleniu ~45stopni, dwuspadowy,
- ścianka kolankowa 45cm.

Powierzchnia użytkowa:
- PU parteru: 72m2 + garaż: 25m2
- PU poddasza: 61m2
- zakładam ogólnie ~3000 zł za 1m2 stanu deweloperskiego

Daje nam to 158m2 PU. Czy szacować 158 x 3000 zł, czy też poddasze liczy się inaczej (niska ścianka kolankowa) oraz garaż inaczej? Wiem, że to względne, zależne od materiałów, ale czy budżet 450 000 za stan deweloperski jest ok, czy zmniejszać dom?
Poglądowe rzuty (koncepcja w trakcie): klik

Pomóżcie  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Witajcie. Próbuję oszacować koszt stanu deweloperskiego domu o powierzchni użytkowej ~158m2:
> - typ stodoła (na planie prostokąta: parter + garaż w bryle +poddasze),
> - dach o nachyleniu ~45stopni, dwuspadowy,
> - ścianka kolankowa 45cm.
> 
> Powierzchnia użytkowa:
> - PU parteru: 72m2 + garaż: 25m2
> - PU poddasza: 61m2
> - zakładam ogólnie ~3000 zł za 1m2 stanu deweloperskiego
> ...


Jak masz już projekt a chcesz oszacować koszty budowy to bierzesz i liczysz. W projekcie powinieneś mieć zestawienie materiałów i ilości,ceny znasz choćby z allegro. Masz również podane wymiary czyli tynki,farby,posadzki,izolację itp możesz sobie łatwo policzyć. Ceny robocizny będziesz znał jak rzucis zapytania do firm.
Zatem do roboty  :smile:

----------


## zamzam

> Jak masz już projekt a chcesz oszacować koszty budowy to bierzesz i liczysz. W projekcie powinieneś mieć zestawienie materiałów i ilości,ceny znasz choćby z allegro. Masz również podane wymiary czyli tynki,farby,posadzki,izolację itp możesz sobie łatwo policzyć. Ceny robocizny będziesz znał jak rzucis zapytania do firm.
> Zatem do roboty


Słuszna uwaga o materiałach, wiem, że koszt jest od nich zależny  :smile:  Nie mam jeszcze projektu budowlanego, na razie jestem w trakcie opracowywania koncepcji, bo rozbijam się o optymalizację powierzchni. Chciałabym się poradzić jak w przybliżonym stopniu liczyć koszt m.in. garażu oraz poddasza o niskiej ściance kolankowej ~40 stopni, dachu ~40-45 stopni  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Słuszna uwaga o materiałach, wiem, że koszt jest od nich zależny  Nie mam jeszcze projektu budowlanego, na razie jestem w trakcie opracowywania koncepcji, bo rozbijam się o optymalizację powierzchni. Chciałabym się poradzić jak w przybliżonym stopniu liczyć koszt m.in. garażu oraz poddasza o niskiej ściance kolankowej ~40 stopni, dachu ~40-45 stopni


Garaż to czworokat a dach to trójkąt. Wzory na pola powierzchni powinny być znane podobnie jak ceny za 1m2 materiału na ściany czy m2 dachówki  :smile:

----------


## zamzam

> Garaż to czworokat a dach to trójkąt. Wzory na pola powierzchni powinny być znane podobnie jak ceny za 1m2 materiału na ściany czy m2 dachówki


Cieszę się, że masz już budowę za sobą, gratuluję  :smile:  Ja z kolei dopiero zaczynam tę przygodę, na forum liczę na praktyczne rady, nie na sarkastyczne uwagi  :big grin:   Ludzie tutaj zadawali podobne pytania i otrzymywali fajne wskazówki. Mimo wszystko dziękuję, bo każdy komentarz jest dla mnie ważny.

----------


## pandzik

> (...)Powierzchnia użytkowa:
> - PU parteru: 72m2 + garaż: 25m2
> - PU poddasza: 61m2
> - zakładam ogólnie ~3000 zł za 1m2 stanu deweloperskiego
> Daje nam to 158m2 PU. Czy szacować 158 x 3000 zł, czy też poddasze liczy się inaczej (niska ścianka kolankowa) oraz garaż inaczej? Wiem, że to względne, zależne od materiałów, ale czy budżet 450 000 za stan deweloperski jest ok, czy zmniejszać dom?
> Poglądowe rzuty (koncepcja w trakcie): klik


Na piętrze masz 90m2 a nie 61m2.   No chyba, że Pan projektant ci zapłaci za nieużytkowe metry...   :smile: 


Jak już sie doliczysz tych metrów to z 3k za dew zmieścisz sie w systemie gospodarskim, w sensie każdy etap zlecasz innej firmie. Zleconym wychodzi min 25% drozej.  Ja planuje taki budżet na podobny dom ale pod klucz z ogrodzeniem i minimalistycznym zagospodarowaniem działki  :smile: 

Z tym, że buduj dom pietrowy. Po co ci karton z wełną zamiast ścian, po co ci okna dachowe... Nie lepoiej w łazience i pokojach wstawić jakieś duże portfenetry? W czym poddasze jest lepsze od pełnego pietra? zaoszczędzisz na ścianach i elewacji ale zapłacisz to w dachu, oknach dachowych.   
16m2 użytkowej i 26m2 podłóg- "piękny pokój".  To projektant tak wymyślił? masz na pietrze 30 nieużytkowych metrów...pomyśl.

----------


## zamzam

> Spokojnie sie zmieścisz w systemie gospodarskim, w sensie każdy etap zlecasz innej firmie. Zleconym wychodzi min 25% drozej.  Ja planuje taki budżet na podobny dom ale pod klucz z ogrodzeniem i minimalistycznym zagospodarowaniem działki 
> 
> Z tym, że buduj dom pietrowy. Po co ci karton z wełną zamiast ścian, po co ci okna dachowe... Nie lepoiej w łazience i pokojach wstawić jakieś duże portfenetry? W czym poddasze jest lepsze od pełnego pietra? zaoszczędzisz na ścianach i elewacji ale zapłacisz to w dachu, oknach dachowych.   
> 16m2 użytkowej i 26m2 podłóg- "piękny pokój".  To projektant tak wymyślił?


Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź, przemyślę Twoje uwagi, choć oczekiwania mamy różne  :smile:  Projektant na prośbę inwestora jak już. Ja akurat skosy znam i (o zgrozo!) lubię. Dach musi mieć 38-45 stopni wg planu zagospodarowania, nieużytkowe metry się pojawią (np. na schowki).

Pytanie nieaktualne, doczytałam i dowiedziałam się czego chciałam  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam budujących  :wink:

----------


## Adam626

21 wiek a ludzie ciągle chcą budować domy ze skosami i poddaszem zamiast domu z 2ma pełnymi kondygnacjami

----------


## zamzam

> 21 wiek a ludzie ciągle chcą budować domy ze skosami i poddaszem zamiast domu z 2ma pełnymi kondygnacjami


21 wiek, a ludzie nie wiedzą co to wymogi MPZP  :roll eyes:

----------


## swierol

> 21 wiek a ludzie ciągle chcą budować domy ze skosami i poddaszem zamiast domu z 2ma pełnymi kondygnacjami


Wiesz są gusta i gusciki. Jedni wola małe parterowki, inni poddasze a trzeci i pelne piętro.Ale zgodzę się z Tobą ze pełne piętro kosztuje podobnie co skosy. Gdybym miał budować stricke mieszkalny to pewnie byłby to klocek z małym spadkiem albo tramwaj oczywiście z pełnymi piętrami. Wiem, wiem ze jestem „taki i taki” ale mi się podobają  :smile:

----------

